# Car chem mystery box



## Imprezaworks

Just a heads up. Just an email on their mystery box going live in 24 hours. 6x500ml (mixed bag) @£9.99.

Going to grab a pack.


----------



## straight6hatch

Imprezaworks said:


> Just a heads up. Just an email on their mystery box going live in 24 hours. 6x500ml (mixed bag) @£9.99.
> 
> Going to grab a pack.


Great. Another tenner going out of my account. Thanks a bunch Impreza.....:lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ha ha.


----------



## Kenan

I really don't need it, but at £1.70 a bottle (they got me with that line)

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

The 1litre bundle is even better. I didn't spot delivery costs though. Or didn't look properly.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Imprezaworks said:


> The 1litre bundle is even better. I didn't spot delivery costs though. Or didn't look properly.


I thought it was free over £20? Or used to be. Got some good stuff from the last mystery boxes between the family

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

I 'think' one of the thier offers like this a while back was free delivery.


----------



## Dipesh

I’ll be getting involved. Can’t fault car chem even buying random stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

I'll give it a go. If I get 2 things out of it I want then I'm happy to give the rest away.


----------



## noorth

crazy deal.


----------



## Del-GTi

Just saw the email. Looks like I’ll be partaking in that deal. Used a couple of car chem products - their glass cleaner is particularly good.


----------



## cole_scirocco

I'll be partaking in this as well. Got the 1L last time and was fantastic value for money.


----------



## Imprezaworks

I've still got loads of

Glass cleaner
Ipa 
Alloy clean
Qd

You know what mine will contain


----------



## cole_scirocco

Imprezaworks said:


> I've still got loads of
> 
> Glass cleaner
> Ipa
> Alloy clean
> Qd
> 
> You know what mine will contain


Sure I got snowfoam last time round and didn't use it back then so I swapped with someone off here with something else. Still got tyre gel and quick detailer I haven't used yet :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

May do a swaps then ha ha


----------



## cole_scirocco

I'll do swaps if I get stuff I won't use.


----------



## Kenan

Cole_E91 said:


> Sure I got snowfoam last time round and didn't use it back then so I swapped with someone off here with something else. Still got tyre gel and quick detailer I haven't used yet


I found the tyre gel decent.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Tyre gel would definitely be on my hope list


----------



## grunty-motor

I am forecasting this will be like the xmas deal - get them in time for easter:lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Mine was fine last time. No issues considering.


----------



## kingswood

disappointed I missed out at xmas :-(

will be getting another round. large.

god I miss the pub! 

I mean I will get a mystery deal of the 1 litre bottles


----------



## straight6hatch

Anyone know what time it goes live? Not that im uber keen or anything.....

EDIT: Goes live at 6pm today.....how the F am I gonna sneak this past the mrs :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just said 24 hours I think. Might drop them an email or call later.


----------



## straight6hatch

Imprezaworks said:


> Just said 24 hours I think. Might drop them an email or call later.


Just found a facebook video embedded on their website that says Thurday at 6pm. Ill see if I can link it

https://fb.watch/3ifu08wFn7/


----------



## minimadmotorman

Cole_E91 said:


> Sure I got snowfoam last time round and didn't use it back then so I swapped with someone off here with something else. Still got tyre gel and quick detailer I haven't used yet :lol:


You swapped with me I think.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ref ordering. Is it directly through them again. Only saw Facebook etc being mentioned unless I missed it


----------



## straight6hatch

Imprezaworks said:


> Ref ordering. Is it directly through them again. Only saw Facebook etc being mentioned unless I missed it


It says on their website that its a 'Collaboration Between 3 Brands' which is interesting. it then mentions the mystery box so I dont think i've got myself mixed up. On their homepage, at the top on the slider. :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah. Will be a mix between them all.


----------



## straight6hatch

Imprezaworks said:


> Yeah. Will be a mix between them all.


So do they have more than one brand? news to me!


----------



## Imprezaworks

Goes live at 6pm. You can order through their website. Think postage is 3.99. Just spoke to a lady at car chem as I was curious. 

Looks to be three brands, so you will get a mix in the box.


----------



## washingitagain

straight6hatch said:


> So do they have more than one brand? news to me!


Yes, they also have 'Valeting Products'.

I really don't need anything but it's crazy prices. Assuming you pay for delivery, that's only £2.99 on top of £9.99 for 6 x 500ml so absolute bargain. I never know whether to go for the 1L as it depends what I get!


----------



## Imprezaworks

Going for the 500ml. I simply won't use the larger bottle.


----------



## RS3

Ill go for the 1 litre simply because the empty bottles and tolco style triggers will be more useful to me than the 500ml with not so good triggers. If I don't like or need whatever I get, I can still use the bottle and at less than £3 ea, I wont feel at a loss.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ah yeah that's true mate


----------



## straight6hatch

washingitagain said:


> Yes, they also have 'Valeting Products'.
> 
> I really don't need anything but it's crazy prices. Assuming you pay for delivery, that's only £2.99 on top of £9.99 for 6 x 500ml so absolute bargain. I never know whether to go for the 1L as it depends what I get!


Valeting vs Detailing? im lost. Im sure it will be good either way :lol:


----------



## washingitagain

straight6hatch said:


> Valeting vs Detailing? im lost. Im sure it will be good either way :lol:


https://www.valetingproducts.co.uk/


----------



## notfub

Their post on FB states...

"The Mystery boxes will be going live on each brands site at 6pm on Thursday 28th January!

These will only be live until MONDAY 1st Feb at midnight so do not miss out!"


----------



## Kenan

Car-Chem do free delivery over £20, the other 2 websites you have to spend more. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Link to to deal here -
https://www.car-chem.com/shop/the-collaboration-mystery-box
:thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Will get something later


----------



## straight6hatch

Just ordered 3 of the 500ml deals. Excited to see what I've got. Only really wanted the 1900:1 pure shampoo


----------



## Imprezaworks

Can send you some shampoo mate if you don't get it


----------



## SteveW

Just ordered one of the 500ml boxes.

I don't really _need_ anything at the mo, but I've never tried any Car Chem stuff so it seems as good a reason as any to give it a try :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

So I forget my password, reset, wait. Nothing.

I gamble with a couple, now I'm locked out. Great, lol.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Ordered a 1L set and a tap for one of my 5L bottles which just pushed it over to free delivery.


----------



## nc_

Just gone in on a 500 ml box, been curious about their stuff, so a nice way to have a tinker.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Don't need any although ordered a 500ml jobbie.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Reset password again, still waiting.

Will go with the 500. I know the 1 litre Is better value but I won't use it as i buy other stuff to try.


----------



## Lexus-is250

I've had way too many parcels turn up lately plus other expenditure, no way will I get away with another lot. Hope you all get some great products. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Lexus-is250 said:


> I've had way too many parcels turn up lately plus other expenditure, no way will I get away with another lot. Hope you all get some great products.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


You won the competition, didn't you?c:thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250

Cole_E91 said:


> You won the competition, didn't you?c:thumb:


No mate not me. Won the Detailedonline Christmas stuff a couple of years ago but since then just been buying off other members. Plus I have my other hobby which is definitely turning out expensive 

Car chem do some good stuff though, really rate their compound which I used a lot last year and came in a mystery box.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Lexus-is250 said:


> No mate not me. Won the Detailedonline Christmas stuff a couple of years ago but since then just been buying off other members. Plus I have my other hobby which is definitely turning out expensive
> 
> Car chem do some good stuff though, really rate their compound which I used a lot last year and came in a mystery box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


No I mean if the other half asks... you won a competition


----------



## brooklandsracer

Never ever used a Car Chem product before.

Are they any good ?

But at this price a nobrainer.

I have ordered one of each size mystery box for £26.98 with freepost.

Really looking forward to using a new brand.


----------



## J306TD

#18558

Ordered 2x1L

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baba850r

#18913

Ordered 2 1L boxes.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Cole_E91 said:


> No I mean if the other half asks... you won a competition


Id run out of excuses. Might try this one as a last shot.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Cole_E91 said:


> No I mean if the other half asks... you won a competition


I won the glass sealant from Car-Chem during the Tri-Day sale, other half wasn't having any of it so so had to show her the Facebook post of me winning

Want the get the 500 ml box, but don't want to pay the postage, such a cheapskate 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

I still can't log in lol


----------



## kingswood

ordered 4x500 bundles. 

for me and the lads.

will mix and match so we all get a fair amount of the good stuff!


----------



## SteveW

Imprezaworks said:


> I still can't log in lol


You've got until 1st Feb I think :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

I expect about 10 lost password emails lol


----------



## Pinny

Imprezaworks said:


> I still can't log in lol


Sure u can purchase without logging in and just putting in your details.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Tried that. But asks for your details and email etc.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Finally. Went with the 500ml. I know the litre works out better but I simply won't get through it before I get bored and buy something else lol.


----------



## dholdi

I've just ordered as a guest as I couldn't remember my password.
I think the password recovery system is broken as I tried it a couple of times with no response.


----------



## Evolution380

I’ve just ordered 2 of the 1 litre options just to see how different the boxes can be.


----------



## Brian1612

Bought a 1L pack... hard to ignore such a deal.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipesh

I ordered two 1l. Can’t wait. Love car chem stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch

Is it strange im more excited about a Mystery Box than I am when I order something normally? The mystery....the surprise.....lockdowns been hard on me :lol:


----------



## washingitagain

Cole_E91 said:


> Don't need any although ordered a 500ml jobbie.


Same here. I misquote their postage earlier, it's £3.99, but for £14 for the 500ml deal that's amazing value. Oddly, despite being a grown man, I like the surprise element too!


----------



## minimadmotorman

I'll be honest last year I was a little disappointed (bought 2 packs and got mostly the same in both) but I managed to do a swap which got me some different stuff and I've used most of it over the year.

This year I've only ordered 1 x 1L pack and my expectations are I might get 1 or 2 items I will use and I'll be happy with that and more is a bonus.

The rest I'll either give away or swap.


----------



## claymore

I couldn't help myself either an ordered two 1L boxes. Still got a few things from the last sale I have not tried yet.

Might have to chum up the postie to hide them from the wife when they deliver them ha ha


----------



## Imprezaworks

Can always do a swap if people are happy too.


----------



## straight6hatch

Imprezaworks said:


> Can always do a swap if people are happy too.


Was hoping someone would suggest this. I've got 2 500ml orders and a mate has gone in with me and got 1 too. We might swap between us but everyting else could be put up on here? Could work quite well


----------



## J306TD

I'm up for swapping too got 2x 1L

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Depending how the mods on here see it, then yeah definitely. Or samples of other products to try etc. Could work out well imo.


----------



## sworrall

Ordered a 1L and looking forward to getting it


----------



## SteveW

I accidentally ordered a 1ltr box too yesterday....... :lol:


----------



## nbray67

Just ordered the 6 x 1ltr box.

Don't need anything but the offer seemed to good to miss.

I did use a bit from the last mystery box although I've still got 1ltr of Odour Eliminator sat on the shelf!! :lol:

Tip unless others twigged on - 
I did see it was free delivery over £20 so stuck a 5ltr drum tap on there to get it just over the £20 mark for free delivery.


----------



## minimadmotorman

nbray67 said:


> I did see it was free delivery over £20 so stuck a 5ltr drum tap on there to get it just over the £20 mark for free delivery.


 I did the same thing.


----------



## SteveW

Ha, that's exactly what I did too. I have a pump dispenser on my 5ltr Citrus Pre-wash at the moment and it drives me up the wall, squirting product all over the place whenever I try and "close" the pump bit back down again - so ordered the 5ltr tap with my 1ltr mystery box.

I ordered the 500ml box separately last week when the offer first launched and ended up paying postage for that, so didn't really want to do that again


----------



## straight6hatch

ordered my box on Friday night and its still not here. Cant believe it.......in before anyone else :lol:


----------



## Dipesh

straight6hatch said:


> ordered my box on Friday night and its still not here. Cant believe it.......in before anyone else :lol:


Its already started in facebook lol


----------



## minimadmotorman

I'm hoping mine doesn't arrive until Friday when the missus is out at work! lol


----------



## Vossman

Got 2 boxes on order now :lol: sending my son a box too while he is off work. 

Get it while it's hot, as they say


----------



## J306TD

minimadmotorman said:


> I'm hoping mine doesn't arrive until Friday when the missus is out at work! lol


I ordered some bits for my brother the other week. Ordered Monday and came the Tuesday following week

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

J306TD said:


> I ordered some bits for my brother the other week. Ordered Monday and came the Tuesday following week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I think they run on the 3-5 working days policy.

Most definitely now with all the orders they've had for these boxes.

Hoping that I don't get the pre-icer in my box.
I've used a similar product years ago and it was utter dog do.


----------



## cole_scirocco

nbray67 said:


> I think they run on the 3-5 working days policy.
> 
> Most definitely now with all the orders they've had for these boxes.
> 
> Hoping that I don't get the pre-icer in my box.
> I've used a similar product years ago and it was utter dog do.


I've still got my bottle :lol:, had to deep clean the window the following day due to severe smearing.


----------



## straight6hatch

Makes me chuckle people who moan about how long stuff takes. If they had any comprehension on how a business is run and how many orders these companies receive in such a short period im sure they would be more forgiving :lol:


----------



## Kenan

minimadmotorman said:


> I did the same thing.


Iv been waiting to order a 5l bottle tap for a while so got 2 with the 1l deal.

Been following some Facebook posts and some of the 500ml boxes have turned up and look good. Also got a email from Car-Chem saying they had orders for over 1500 boxes by Friday morning 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn

I went for the £9.99 box. I bought a few things at Christmas and I really like their glass cleaner. Looking forward to my surprise


----------



## scooobydont

I have resisted this offer for the 2nd time, I may need to hand in my forum card...


----------



## Imprezaworks

Hopefully it shows up by the weekend. Cars need a going over.


----------



## washingitagain

straight6hatch said:


> Makes me chuckle people who moan about how long stuff takes. If they had any comprehension on how a business is run and how many orders these companies receive in such a short period im sure they would be more forgiving :lol:


I agree. They took 1500 orders which is a lot to manage in a short space of time. Of course, they will have pre-boxed lots but it's a lot of work. Can't say I'm bothered as it's not exactly been washing weather.

One thing I thought was odd was I paid by Paypal and got confirmation of the payment but didn't actually get a Carchem order email. It must have gone through as Paypal did but I never like it when I don't get an email.


----------



## straight6hatch

Judging by some other order numbers posted here, I was quite early on. If it works that way (no idea of it does) then I should be one of the first to receive. If someone could post on here when they receive their parcel then that gives the rest of us hope. My jet wash hose returns back soon so would tie in nicely with some new products


----------



## SteveW

washingitagain said:


> I agree. They took 1500 orders which is a lot to manage in a short space of time. Of course, they will have pre-boxed lots but it's a lot of work. Can't say I'm bothered as it's not exactly been washing weather.
> 
> One thing I thought was odd was I paid by Paypal and got confirmation of the payment but didn't actually get a Carchem order email. It must have gone through as Paypal did but I never like it when I don't get an email.


I had the same, but checked my account on the Car Chem website and both of my orders are shown. The one I placed on Thursday evening is showing as Complete and the other one I "accidentally" lol: ) placed yesterday is still showing as processing, but they're both there so I'm sure all is fine.



straight6hatch said:


> Judging by some other order numbers posted here, I was quite early on. If it works that way (no idea of it does) then I should be one of the first to receive. If someone could post on here when they receive their parcel then that gives the rest of us hope. My jet wash hose returns back soon so would tie in nicely with some new products


Will do. As mentioned above I placed mine not long after it went live on Thursday, so will let you know when I receive it :thumb:


----------



## washingitagain

SteveW said:


> I had the same, but checked my account on the Car Chem website and both of my orders are shown. The one I placed on Thursday evening is showing as Complete and the other one I "accidentally" lol: ) placed yesterday is still showing as processing, but they're both there so I'm sure all is fine.
> 
> Will do. As mentioned above I placed mine not long after it went live on Thursday, so will let you know when I receive it :thumb:


Thanks , that's useful. I didn't actually sign in when I ordered (I wasn't sure if I actually had an account) but good to hear email confirmations weren't always sent.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Gents, from what I gather, they run this deal and at the end of the deal they have 2 lists.
1 - 1L list
1 - 500ml list
That then determines the number of bottles produced for each, on the Monday they fulfil orders from their current stock, then on the Tuesday, these bottles are filled and shipped. 

My guess is that by Wednesday, the stock is replenished, or some stock is withdrawn, held back from production etc 

It’s a good way to shift stock. 

The process can seem a little long at times, but I think Car Chem are use to an HGV pulling up and distributing large quantities to other retailers and Own Brand stuff, when it comes to the Courier or small packaging stuff, they tend to be a little slower.
I personally don’t mind this, but some want notifications all the time


----------



## SteveW

I think the problem for many is that we've got so used to the Amazons of the world and being able to place an order and have it delivered within hours.

I can fully appreciate that smaller businesses can't do this, so don't worry too much if things take a bit longer - especially when there's a big promotion going on


----------



## Evolution380

Just checked having seen this thread as I ordered 2 x large car Chem boxes. No update on delivery so still processing I believe.

Deals like this will always drive high traffic and slower delivery, for me it comes when it comes as I’m not waiting on anything specifically.


----------



## washingitagain

Evolution380 said:


> Just checked having seen this thread as I ordered 2 x large car Chem boxes. No update on delivery so still processing I believe.
> 
> Deals like this will always drive high traffic and slower delivery, for me it comes when it comes as I'm not waiting on anything specifically.


Yep. And let's not forget how cheap they do these for. Autobrite are doing boxes for £30 at the moment with minimum contents value of £50. That's really good too, but Car-chem price crazy low.


----------



## Crabbie

Hi All 

Got a Despatched email this morning saying it should be with me tomorrow we will see what I won in the competition should the wife ask (Mystery box) Ordered 18:45 on the Thursday


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

The link from Facebook isn't working for me at the moment, is it over for this round?


----------



## Brian1612

#18772 & mines is being delivered tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

Mine's earlier than that but I've just logged back in (to check the order number) and noticed that the bloody stupid Auto-Fill on my browser added the wrong postcode to my shipping address!!!:wall:

The rest of the address was correct, so the orders MIGHT get to me I guess. 

What a pain.

I've adjusted address now for future orders.......

That'll teach me not to check and double check eh!


----------



## bluechimp

Order #18828 and not heard anything


----------



## Apex

My 1 litre box has just been delivered, contained 1 Dirt magic, 1 Interior Detailer, 1 Ceramic Shampoo, 1 Refresh Odour Eliminator, 1 Spray Wax and 1 Car Cologne. Ordered on Friday, very happy.


----------



## straight6hatch

bluechimp said:


> Order #18828 and not heard anything


did you receive an 'order confirmed' email? I've got one but not the 'its on its way' email. Finished my order at 6.04 too :lol:


----------



## Apex

straight6hatch said:


> did you receive an 'order confirmed' email? I've got one but not the 'its on its way' email. Finished my order at 6.04 too :lol:


I had an order confirmed but not a dispatch email, surprised when it turned up this afternoon.


----------



## straight6hatch

Apex said:


> I had an order confirmed but not a dispatch email, surprised when it turned up this afternoon.


ah good, well that bodes well for me! If it doesnt arrive tomorrow im going to drive to car chem in a wig and full on Karen them (joking obvs)


----------



## Imprezaworks

Dirt magic. Seems to be for motorcycles?


----------



## Apex

Imprezaworks said:


> Dirt magic. Seems to be for motorcycles?


Could be used to soak lower panels on car as part of pre wash, especially with the state of the roads at the moment.


----------



## Imprezaworks

True.


----------



## Cookies

I'm in Co Down, Northern Ireland........

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Cookies said:


> I'm in Co Down, Northern Ireland........
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Spent many a weekend's in Newcastle & also Cranfield caravan park when I was younger, ahh the good old days 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pricey

I ordered my 500ml box Thursday and received it yesterday. Got;

SP Waterless Lotus
SP Interior Detailer
VP Odour Eliminator
Car-Chem Tyre &Trim Dress
Car-Chem Spray Wax
Aliens blood


----------



## Cookies

sharrkey said:


> Spent many a weekend's in Newcastle & also Cranfield caravan park when I was younger, ahh the good old days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cranfield is lovely. Spent a few days on the beach there myself.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

pricey said:


> I ordered my 500ml box Thursday and received it yesterday. Got;
> 
> SP Waterless Lotus
> SP Interior Detailer
> VP Odour Eliminator
> Car-Chem Tyre &Trim Dress
> Car-Chem Spray Wax
> Aliens blood


Not a bad box that mate.


----------



## Ctreanor13

Order 18478, ordered Thursday at 6pm on the nose. Given it's coming to Ireland, I'm hoping it's here by Friday


----------



## pricey

Cole_E91 said:


> Not a bad box that mate.


I was happy with it, can't go wrong for the price. Might have accidentally ordered another 500ml and 1L box last night!:lol:


----------



## Sicskate

Looks like I missed out this time 

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

straight6hatch said:


> did you receive an 'order confirmed' email? I've got one but not the 'its on its way' email. Finished my order at 6.04 too :lol:


Yes, order confirmed but no shipping or on its way email


----------



## Imprezaworks

Mine just says completed. Not dispatched etc.


----------



## straight6hatch

Im the same as you @imprezaworks and @bluechimp. Order completed but not dispatched. Based on others who ordered a similar time as me, I should be hoping for it today. Ill keep you posted about if it arrives.

So funny me making a joke about it not having arrived and now im doing just that :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

I'm in no rush at all. As long as it turns up in tact happy days..


----------



## straight6hatch

Imprezaworks said:


> I'm in no rush at all. As long as it turns up in tact happy days..


Same here. Its chucking it down anyway. Dont think Car Chem make a 'stop rain' product


----------



## SteveW

straight6hatch said:


> So funny me making a joke about it not having arrived and now im doing just that :lol:


:lol:

There's a difference between being impatient and wanting to know what you've got and when it will arrive because you're excited/interested to find out, and being impatient and genuinely angry because it's been less than a week and your stuff still isn't here


----------



## minimadmotorman

Text from RM this morning. Arriving today!

Missus is WFH today! Pray for me folks!!!!


----------



## SteveW

Incidentally, I gave Car Chem a phone call yesterday after I realised that my shipping address had the wrong postcode on it.

The guy I spoke to said he couldn't actually comment on my specific orders and that they'd had over 3000 orders over the weekend! He did say that the labels are automatically printed by Royal Mail, so we're hoping that it will flag up as an incorrect address because there's no house with a number 4 at my old Post code (and the fact that the road name isn't at my old postcode either) and Royal Mail will go back to Car Chem and it can be sorted that way.

I've updated my address details in my Car Chem account now, so if that happens they do now have the correct address.

So, it looks like I may be waiting a bit longer than the rest of you - but that's my own stupid fault.

I'll just be happy if they arrive here now :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just arrived.

Car chem fabric seal. 
Car chem glass cleaner. 
SP water less wash neutral enhance
SP waterless lotus. 
VP de icer. 
Devils blood.


----------



## washingitagain

Imprezaworks said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Car chem fabric seal.
> Car chem glass cleaner.
> SP water less wash neutral enhance
> SP waterless lotus.
> VP de icer.
> Devils blood.


Wouldn't have been disappointed with that!


----------



## Imprezaworks

No idea what the sp stuff is. Looks to be a waterless wash which I'm not sure I'd use.


----------



## Kenan

Imprezaworks said:


> No idea what the sp stuff is. Looks to be a waterless wash which I'm not sure I'd use.


I'm sure Car-Chem said it could be used as a QD in the video.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

I'm still laughing at some of the posts on facebook (paraphrased below).

"This is just Char-Chem clearing their warehouse of stuff they are over stocked on"
"I'm not happy I've got a bike cleaner what use it that for a car"
"I'm not happy that I didn't get what I would have ordered if I got to pick and choose and paid full price"
"It's been 6 hours why hasn't mine been delivered yet?"


----------



## straight6hatch

minimadmotorman said:


> I'm still laughing at some of the posts on facebook (paraphrased below).
> 
> "This is just Char-Chem clearing their warehouse of stuff they are over stocked on"
> "I'm not happy I've got a bike cleaner what use it that for a car"
> "I'm not happy that I didn't get what I would have ordered if I got to pick and choose and paid full price"
> "It's been 6 hours why hasn't mine been delivered yet?"


pmsl. I saw some of this earlier. Absolutely dying at some of the comments. Worrying thing is that most of them seemed legit :lol:


----------



## SteveW

minimadmotorman said:


> I'm still laughing at some of the posts on facebook (paraphrased below).
> 
> "This is just Char-Chem clearing their warehouse of stuff they are over stocked on"
> "I'm not happy I've got a bike cleaner what use it that for a car"
> "I'm not happy that I didn't get what I would have ordered if I got to pick and choose and paid full price"
> "It's been 6 hours why hasn't mine been delivered yet?"


:lol:
It's similar to when EZ Car Care have their mystery boxes.

The reason I've never bothered with theirs is that they cost £25 or £50 and I'm not really prepared to spend that much on something I may not want as they include drying towels, brushes, microfibres etc in them too and I wouldn't want it.

But some people moan about their box not being very good compared to others. It's a bloody MYSTERY box, that's the whole point? You take a chance and see what you get????

At least the Car Chem box you know is going to be 6 bottles of something, that you can try out and see how you get on at a fraction of the normal cost. If you end up using just two of the bottles in full you've got your money's worth


----------



## minimadmotorman

SteveW said:


> If you end up using just two of the bottles in full you've got your money's worth


That is my ethos on the matter. Last time I swapped some stuff, gave some stuff away and used some. I've still got some leather cleaner and air freshener but I use them. Only thing I've got that I haven't really used as I didn't get on with it was some heavy cut compound which is likely past it's best now.


----------



## Imprezaworks

If anyone wants to do a swap or something let me know.


----------



## SteveW

Imprezaworks said:


> If anyonr to do a swap or something let me know.


Will see what I get.

If my box ever arrives......  :lol:


----------



## minimadmotorman

Mine has arrived. 

CC Interior Clean Coat
CC Pre-Icer
VP Wheel Cleaner 
SP Car Cologne
SP Waterless Wash and Wax
Dirt Magic Bike Cleaner (APC)

Not too bad, but up for swaps though on any.of them.
Likely won't use the SP stuff or the Pre-Icer.


----------



## Imprezaworks

What's the car cologne like


----------



## Dipesh

The convo is way better here than on Facebook lol. Where's by box?!  the bike cleaner one cracked me up. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood

4 boxes worth. And all the triggers! Well worth the value.

Large pic so people can zoom. Bashed it 4 ways with the lads. Interior detailer and multi cleaner look good. Some spray wax as a QD and loads of wash less which I prob won't use on the golf.

But overall fantastic value

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Imprezaworks said:


> What's the car cologne like


I couldn't quite place the scent but asked the missus and she says it smells a bit like Davidoff cool water. Now she's said it I agree.


----------



## bluechimp

Still nowt from mine


----------



## Crabbie

minimadmotorman said:


> I couldn't quite place the scent but asked the missus and she says it smells a bit like Davidoff cool water. Now she's said it I agree.


I would Agree With that too.:thumb:


----------



## straight6hatch

Isnt Davidoff Cool Water the one all the fellas have in the toilets abroad? 
'Quick spray boss, smell good for the ladies' :lol:


----------



## minimadmotorman

I've got a 3 bloody bottles of it. 

I bought myself a small bottle about 2.5 years ago.

Mum saw it when she was at my house and has bought me a bottle for birthday/xmas ever since!


----------



## washingitagain

Had my text from Royal Mail that mine's arriving tomorrow. Highlight at end of another Lockdown week!


----------



## sharrkey

They just posted on Fb over 9000 mystery boxes sold, some volume that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nbray67

sharrkey said:


> They just posted on Fb over 9000 mystery boxes sold, some volume that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


9000 pre-icers then yeah?


----------



## cole_scirocco

No sign of mine yet, however waiting patiently.


----------



## Matt_H

Mine arrived, very pleased on delivery times. Great value and happy with the products. 

Had a slight issue with 1 leaking bottle, emailed Car Chem at 6pm to an almost immediate response. Very apologetic (Definitely the couriers fault not Car Chems). New bottle posted out at gone 7pm and a tracking text from royal mail. 

Now that is customer service! Will 100% be a returning customer.


----------



## bluechimp

Box has just arrived. Not much i’ll use to be honest but that’s what mystery boxes are about so can’t complain.

PreIcer
Screenwash
Interior Detailer
Dirt magic bike
Hydrocoat (will use)
Waterless wash & wax

If anyone wants to swap anything, let me know :thumb:

Still a bargain price.


----------



## minimadmotorman

If anyone has any Aliens Blood they don't want I'd happily swap 2 or 3 of my bottles for one. I know it's likely one of the more desirable products.

I've got:-

CC Interior Clean Coat
CC Pre-Icer
VP Wheel Cleaner
SP Waterless Wash and Wax
Dirt Magic Bike Cleaner (APC)

I've used the Car Cologne as my OH took her dad for his Covid vaccine and he's a heavy smoker. Despite him not smoking in the car the smell lingers (good news car cologne works)


----------



## SteveW

Still waiting on mine. 

Due to it being my fault with the wrong postcode on my shipping address, I think I'm going to wait until middle of next week before I contact Car Chem again, to give Royal Mail time to reject the package etc in case that's where it's being held up.


----------



## straight6hatch

I havent heard a dickie from car chem other than a confirmation email. Not unhappy about that, it will turn up no doubts. 9000 orders is absolutely mental, im pleased for them. Wish I had 9000 orders in my business over 1 weekend :lol:


----------



## SteveW

straight6hatch said:


> I havent heard a dickie from car chem other than a confirmation email. Not unhappy about that, it will turn up no doubts. 9000 orders is absolutely mental, im pleased for them. Wish I had 9000 orders in my business over 1 weekend :lol:


Oh absolutely, I'm not unhappy about mine - especially given that my error has probably delayed it further! :lol:

with over 9000 orders I don't even think you can expect them to get every single order out in the same time order they were received in, so some will be lucky with early/quicker delivery than expected and others won't.

It's no biggy


----------



## washingitagain

Mine's here.

Car-chem - Clean wheels
Car-chem - Tyre & trim dress
SP Pro - Car cologne
VP - De-icer
SP Pro - Waterless wash & Wax
VP - Dirt magic

I wouldn't normally use Clean Wheels as it's acid based and I have diamond cut painted wheels - am I too cautious? It says it can be diluted so would that make it safer?

I assume Dirt Magic is an APC? I can see why people might be a bit confused to receive it when it doesn't mention it can be used on cars. Would I dilute that?


----------



## straight6hatch

washingitagain said:


> Mine's here.
> 
> Car-chem - Clean wheels
> Car-chem - Tyre & trim dress
> SP Pro - Car cologne
> VP - De-icer
> SP Pro - Waterless wash & Wax
> VP - Dirt magic
> 
> I wouldn't normally use Clean Wheels as it's acid based and I have diamond cut painted wheels - am I too cautious? It says it can be diluted so would that make it safer?
> 
> I assume Dirt Magic is an APC? I can see why people might be a bit confused to receive it when it doesn't mention it can be used on cars. Would I dilute that?


Looks like a good haul. Im kinda hoping for car cologne as its something I can see myself using quite a bit. Not OTT but I dont really have any other nice smelling car products for the interior. 
In regards to clean wheels, I would be exceptionally cautious. I have not and will not use acidic wheel cleaner on my wheels and theyre not even diamond cut. Thats just me being super cautious but knowing how much diamonds are to refurb, I would be steering clear and going for a half decent non-acidic wheel cleaner. I've still got 2 bottles of acid cleaner from Autobrite a few years back that doesnt go on anything and is quite enjoying itself eating my plastic bottle :lol:


----------



## washingitagain

straight6hatch said:


> Looks like a good haul. Im kinda hoping for car cologne as its something I can see myself using quite a bit. Not OTT but I dont really have any other nice smelling car products for the interior.
> In regards to clean wheels, I would be exceptionally cautious. I have not and will not use acidic wheel cleaner on my wheels and theyre not even diamond cut. Thats just me being super cautious but knowing how much diamonds are to refurb, I would be steering clear and going for a half decent non-acidic wheel cleaner. I've still got 2 bottles of acid cleaner from Autobrite a few years back that doesnt go on anything and is quite enjoying itself eating my plastic bottle :lol:


Yeah, that was my thinking on the wheel cleaner. I occasionally clean the mother in law's car which is always a state so will save it for that.

I've already got loads of tyre and trim but I'll use the other 4 so still happy.


----------



## Brian1612

Acidic wheel cleaner is perfectly safe if used with common sense  used devil's juice from KKd plenty of times on plenty of different alloys, some diamond cut & had 0 issues. Just don't let it dwell long & rinse thoroughly. If the wheels aren't bad I'd use the 4:1 dilution & then use it every few months to aid in removing any embedded stuff.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

Certain words strike fear and horror into detailers. None more so than ACID WHEEL CLEANER.

In 90% of those cases it is entirely safe to use, provided you are sensible and don't apply it to recently driven wheels. Apply, agitate and rinse to one wheel at a time and it is, surprisingly, more effective than other wheel cleaners. It's the type that will get those dirty wheels that other wheel cleaners won't clean, clean.

And another thing, lateral thinking. Just because a product says 'Bike' Cleaner on it doesn't mean you can't use it on a car! It will be an APC type product no doubt, it's not going to mutate your car into a bike. It will clean your car of dirt and stuff, just as it would on bikes.


----------



## Brian1612

Just opened up mines. Other than the lack of car cologne I'm very happy. If need be the Skin sealant smells like 1 million, could spray that on the carpets (& myself) 









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Brian1612 said:


> Just opened up mines. Other than the lack of car cologne I'm very happy. If need be the Skin sealant smells like 1 million, could spray that on the carpets (& myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Not having it Bri. 

There's no pre-icer/de-icer in there so I reckon you bought 2 boxes and photo'd the 6 best bottles from 12!!

On a lighter note, still waiting on my 1ltr haul, not really fussed when it gets here as I'm busy with bits n bobs but I'd like some shampoo, here's hoping!!


----------



## Imprezaworks

Think we got the boxes mixed up. Would have loved that lol


----------



## JU5T1N

washingitagain said:


> Yeah, that was my thinking on the wheel cleaner. I occasionally clean the mother in law's car which is always a state so will save it for that.
> 
> I've already got loads of tyre and trim but I'll use the other 4 so still happy.


I purchased clean wheels in the black friday sale and have used it a couple of times. 
Its not a strong acid cleaner like wonderwheels and I don't think it uses a large amount or even contains Hydrochloric acid like other acidic cleaners.
its PH is 1.5 but it only has the cleaning power of a mild alkaline product I have strong used alkaline cleaners that clean better than clean wheels, I think clean wheels is a mild acidic cleaner and is intended as a regular use cleaner it should be fine on most finishes especially when diluted down.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Brian1612 said:


> Just opened up mines. Other than the lack of car cologne I'm very happy. If need be the Skin sealant smells like 1 million, could spray that on the carpets (& myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thats a very good box mate.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

nbray67 said:


> Not having it Bri.
> 
> There's no pre-icer/de-icer in there so I reckon you bought 2 boxes and photo'd the 6 best bottles from 12!!
> 
> On a lighter note, still waiting on my 1ltr haul, not really fussed when it gets here as I'm busy with bits n bobs but I'd like some shampoo, here's hoping!!


I agree, why else would he have 6 spray triggers  Or is the snowfoam pre mixed a 4% PIR

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13

straight6hatch said:


> I havent heard a dickie from car chem other than a confirmation email. Not unhappy about that, it will turn up no doubts. 9000 orders is absolutely mental, im pleased for them. Wish I had 9000 orders in my business over 1 weekend :lol:


I'm the same. Ordered Thursday evening. Lad at work ordered Friday morning and got an email from Royal mail saying delivery tomorrow.. both parcels going to the same address too


----------



## Brian1612

Kenan said:


> I agree, why else would he have 6 spray triggers  Or is the snowfoam pre mixed a 4% PIR
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Very good 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Still no sign of mine yet. But, as I said above, I'm in NI.......

Brian, that's a fine box you got. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

Brian1612 said:


> Just opened up mines. Other than the lack of car cologne I'm very happy. If need be the Skin sealant smells like 1 million, could spray that on the carpets (& myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Another vote here for "Brian got the best box"!


----------



## fatdazza

Cookies said:


> Still no sign of mine yet. But, as I said above, I'm in NI.......
> 
> Brian, that's a fine box you got.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They are still filling out the forty forms for your "export" order :lol:


----------



## J306TD

My tracking still shows 'Sender dispatching item - Monday 1st February'

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huddo

My orders just say “completed” ........... no idea what that means &#55357;&#56897;


----------



## m0bov

I think they are totally swamped and can’t get the orders out quick enough. I have tracking but it’s not been collected yet.. ordered week last Thursday.


----------



## sworrall

Not complaining but I really don’t get the handling of their ordering system. I ordered mine at 18:02 on Thursday but nothing received yet. Got an order competed the next day


----------



## Cookies

fatdazza said:


> They are still filling out the forty forms for your "export" order


Aah dont mate lol. I'm chuckling here but it really is nuts.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark

Mine are due for delivery on Monday , can't wait as I've never tried any of the Car Chem products. 

Mark


----------



## Ctreanor13

Cookies said:


> Aah dont mate lol. I'm chuckling here but it really is nuts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


We get stuff at work from UK to sister company in Tyrone and it's there within 2-3 days. Yet to get it to us, less than 3 mile away in Monaghan, you're talking weeks. Its crazy


----------



## Russ

Nothing yet for me. Just states complete. 

Hopefully soon as ordered ten minutes after it commenced.


----------



## notfub

Russ said:


> Nothing yet for me. Just states complete. .


Same here, went for the 1ltr + 500ml boxes to get the free postage, so perhaps that explains the delay....or perhaps they are making up a new batch of de-icer :lol:


----------



## Russ

Went for two lots of the 1ltr for delivery and for a bit of fun what I got. 

They probably think I am greedy so-n-so and best wait.


----------



## walfice

sworrall said:


> Not complaining but I really don't get the handling of their ordering system. I ordered mine at 18:02 on Thursday but nothing received yet. Got an order competed the next day


Im Exactly the same, email saying order is complete on their end last Friday yet still no email from Royal Mail 8 days later?


----------



## Kenan

I ordered mine late, but looks like the boxes being received later are getting better so fingers crossed 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0bov

Is anyone getting shampoo in their box? I've just run out and don't know whether to wait or not!


----------



## washingitagain

I never use de-icer but the missus had to go to work this morning and her car doors were frozen shut! Very handy I had some in my mystery box! Only downside is I used over half the bottle in one go. I think I may have to dilute the rest and keep it indoors so it's room temperature for next time. Doubt I'll be getting out to buy any more.

I assume it'll still work a bit if I dilute it, just obviously not as well?


----------



## Kenan

washingitagain said:


> I never use de-icer but the missus had to go to work this morning and her car doors were frozen shut! Very handy I had some in my mystery box! Only downside is I used over half the bottle in one go. I think I may have to dilute the rest and keep it indoors so it's room temperature for next time. Doubt I'll be getting out to buy any more.
> 
> I assume it'll still work a bit if I dilute it, just obviously not as well?


You do go through it, I got a 5L in the sale eairler this year and have used 2 litres already.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch

for those that ordered pretty much when the deal went live :

Just emailed Car Chem customer services. I wasnt chasing (ok I was) but its more that my house is awkward to find and ive had parcels just not show up before. I had an email back from them in under 5 minutes saying basically that it will come but its yet to be scanned by the delivery company. Impressed with the reply time! Hang in there guys!

I ordered 4 mins after the deal went live so its obviously not done that way!


----------



## -Jamie-

Still waiting for mine, was complete on the 30th


Need to order some more supplies but want to wait and see what I get first


----------



## Richors

Daft question but - is the Hydropel just a spray on/wipe off sealant?
cheers


----------



## cherry

Mine arrived yesterday. 

T & g remover
De icer
Pre icer
Lotus waterless wash
Super slick (tyre / exterior detailed)
Interior detailer

Not the best selection for me but I’ll pass any of the stuff I won’t use onto the old man or friends. One of the “icer” twins had a small hole in the top of the bottle and the t & g bottle was a bit sticky but all manageable.


----------



## J306TD

Mine are out for delivery today

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Like many, I'm in no rush btw, but I've heard zero since my order confirmation minutes after I paid on 1st Feb.

My order shows as complete so I've just politely asked them for an update as my order shows complete but not rec'd/or had delivery info.


----------



## Andyblue

nbray67 said:


> Like many, I'm in no rush btw, but I've heard zero since my order confirmation minutes after I paid on 1st Feb.
> 
> My order shows as complete so I've just politely asked them for an update as my order shows complete but not rec'd/or had delivery info.


They're making sure you get a nice full box of pre-icer mate, after all your comments :lol: :thumb:


----------



## straight6hatch

Out for delivery tomorrow chaps. Lets hope its a good one!


----------



## kimandsally

Ctreanor13 said:


> I'm the same. Ordered Thursday evening. Lad at work ordered Friday morning and got an email from Royal mail saying delivery tomorrow.. both parcels going to the same address too


I ordered 1st box on the 28th and the 2nd box on the 30th haven't had any notification of delivery at all yet. Definitely not being processed in order that's for sure.


----------



## nbray67

Andyblue said:


> They're making sure you get a nice full box of pre-icer mate, after all your comments :lol: :thumb:


Ha ha.

That'd be my luck Andy.

In CC's defence, they replied back straight away to say the volume of orders are getting worked through as quick as they can and a delivery notification will be sent once it's ready for dispatch.

I don't think the COVID and weather situ is helping any business at the moment, especially those with a huge volume of orders like this.

CC have never let me down yet so I'll bide my time.


----------



## J306TD

Bit disappointed as both boxes exactly the same.

So 1 of each up for swops these are 1L bottles









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

Mine arrived this morning and pretty happy with what they sent









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Think I got the short straw lol


----------



## J306TD

Imprezaworks said:


> Think I got the short straw lol


I got 2 boxes the same pal

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Got mine today, 3 loads of tyre product. Can't complain.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

J306TD said:


> I got 2 boxes the same pal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Its all a mystery


----------



## Evolution380

Mine came today, second box wasn't much of a mystery as it contained 5 of the same products as the first box. Only difference was an alternative waterless wash from the SP range. Still good value and imagine they need to clear certain stock more than others.

Bit disappointed though as I was keen to try out a few car Chem products and order in bulk, won't be doing that for de-icer and a biocidal cleaner though.


----------



## SteveW

Both my boxes have arrived today. Even the one that had the wrong postcode on (my mistake not CC's) made it here!

Got this lot in the 500ml one:-










VP Devils Blood Fallout remover
VP Super Slick tyre and rubber dressing
Car Chem Viracare, quite handy in today's world 
Car Chem Leather Armour - although the only leather I have is on the steering wheel, but it can go on the shelf "just in case" 
SPP Waterless Lotus - don't know if I feel confident enough to try waterless washing. I'm not convinced it's safe enough to not cause scratches or marring, but I may just use it for door shuts etc
SPP Tyre Glaze Formula

And this lot in the 1ltr box:-










VP CS201 Shampoo
VP Spraynshine waterless wash
Car Chem Glass Cleaner
Car Chem All In One polish - will be interesting to see how that compares to my "go to" Super Resin Polish 
SPP Hydropel spray on sealant
SPP Waterless Lotus

So the only duplicate I got was 500ml and 1ltr of Waterless Lotus. Very happy with that. Got some new things to try out now. And I didn't get any Pre-Icer or De-Icer :lol:


----------



## straight6hatch

Mine arrived! Quite a few duplicates but not too bothered.

No pre icer and no cologne. I want a refund:lol:


----------



## Russ

I got mine yesterday, both 1 ltr packs were the same apart from one of the products, so only had 7 products. 

It is great value, just wish I had more different products.


----------



## Ctreanor13

Contacted them today, apparently mine is sitting in the sorting center in Atherstone (wherever that is) according to my tracking number


----------



## P2K

Well two weeks tomorrow and very disappointed that I have heard next to nothing.

I ordered 2 x the 1 litre boxes which is surely one of the easiest orders to process, just stick an address label on the supposedly prepacked boxes.

There is no way they are sending orders out in order number.

I understand that they had 9000 orders but surely they should be working through the orders in the order they were received, in my opinion it is not very professional that they are not.

I should have collected, I am only half hours drive away :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Every time the door goes.. I’m like “IS THAT DELIVERY FOR ME?” :lol: :lol: 

NOPE! 

I’m not on the car chem website with an account as I had one with the old site and they’ve now discontinued it, which is a shame, as I use to buy the Revolt in large quantities. 

I’ve been in contact with them and you can still buy the product but it’s an ‘on request’ thing 

Always been happy with their service and the items have always arrived, but I must say, I’m surprised that after the Christmas orders and the response they had then, that they’ve not sorted this issue out. 

I’m in no rush for products as like most on the forum, I’ve got loads of stuff to use :lol: ... so I can wait a week more :thumb:


----------



## Kenan

I emailed this morning and I now have a tracking number for royal mail to keep checking myself. I'm excited waiting to get unknow products that I really don't need, but it was a bargain 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinio

I placed an order for a 1 litre box on the Sunday, and since then have heard nothing. To be honest I'm in no rush, but the lack of any communication about my order for 2 weeks is mildly frustrating.

I do find it slightly bafflng that they would be so caught out by the popularity of the offer. Especially given their experience of Black friday and Christmas etc.

I would have thought this campaign would have been planned out at least a month in advance, and all products were prepared and boxed up well in advance. Rather than waiting for the orders to come in via the website and then preparing them. If this is what they chose to do, then of course it would lead to massive delays and disappointment.

I'll just wait for the order to arrive, which hopefully will happen when the weather takes a turn for the better. But I doubt I'll take part in any of their future promotions.


----------



## 20vKarlos

justinio said:


> I would have thought this campaign would have been planned out at least a month in advance, *and all products were prepared and boxed up well in advance.* Rather than waiting for the orders to come in via the website and then preparing them. If this is what they chose to do, then of course it would lead to massive delays and disappointment.
> 
> *But I doubt I'll take part in any of their future promotions.*


How on earth and more importantly, WHY on earth would they package up any of the orders in advance?

If you're aware of the DW code, many people that purchased the 1litre option would have also selected another item to add to the basket, taking the order over £20, which would then mean it's free delivery, PLUS they would get money off the additional item added to the order, so it would be near on impossible for Car Chem to pre empt what people are ordering.

Your second point about not ordering again for future promotions, I find baffling. 
We all love a bargain and if the price to pay is that you have to wait two weeks for the order, then is it a price worth paying?

Where else can you buy these types of products at this cost? 
Are you saying, You'll pay full price to receive it next day? Or within a couple of days?

I'm not sure why people have found this so frustrating.

Yes, I agree, further updates would be great to have from Car Chem.
Yes, I agree that in the UK, two weeks is on the excessive side for delivery in this day and age, as it's what we've got accustomed to.

Think about this... Have you ever ordered something from China? How long does that take to arrive? Did you know it was going to take 2-6weeks to arrive? 
I think you ordered from China as the price was just right for your budget, BUT, you knew in your mind, that it would take considerably longer to arrive...

In this instance, you've been told that 9000 orders have been placed and to please be patient whilst orders are being processed, AND you already knew that on two previous occasions where deals were run, you'd have to wait for delivery.

Let's say, there are 9 people that are solely packing orders at Car Chem...

9000 / 9 people is 1000... how many orders do you think they should be able to package and label in one day?

The average working day is 8 hours, that's 480 minutes,

5 minutes per order is 96 orders a day x9 = 864 completed by all 9 packers...

This might seem petty, but some people just don't understand the logistics of running a business and SOMETIMES you get overrun with orders PLUS, you have all the usual daily orders to contend with too, not to mention the priority orders that have NEXT DAY DELIVERY...

Whilst I appreciate that my response may be a little condescending to those with less patience than myself, I've written this reply so that people can start to understand what's needed to run a business sufficiently.

P.S. I have no idea how many people are employed at Car Chem :thumb:


----------



## Ctreanor13

My 2 boxes arrived today. Very pleased if I'm honest, only 1 duplicate and still not even sure what it is


----------



## grunty-motor

Got mine today

Got 2 separate types of waterless wash things that i will never use
Glass Cleaner (got plenty other brands..see if this is better)
Quick Detailer (I am running out)
Cleanser Polish 
Tyre spray / plastic protectant (will use this)

Probably only thing i would have bought is the QD & Tyre Spray 

But for the money, still an amazing deal


----------



## kimandsally

20vKarlos said:


> How on earth and more importantly, WHY on earth would they package up any of the orders in advance?
> 
> If you're aware of the DW code, many people that purchased the 1litre option would have also selected another item to add to the basket, taking the order over £20, which would then mean it's free delivery, PLUS they would get money off the additional item added to the order, so it would be near on impossible for Car Chem to pre empt what people are ordering.
> 
> Your second point about not ordering again for future promotions, I find baffling.
> We all love a bargain and if the price to pay is that you have to wait two weeks for the order, then is it a price worth paying?
> 
> Where else can you buy these types of products at this cost?
> Are you saying, You'll pay full price to receive it next day? Or within days time?
> 
> I'm not sure why people have found this so frustrating.
> 
> Yes, I agree, further updates would be great to have from Car Chem.
> Yes, I agree that in the UK two weeks is on the excessive side for delivery in this day and age, as it's what we've got accustomed to.
> 
> Think about this... Have you ever ordered something from China? How long does that take to arrive? Did you know it was going to take 2-6weeks to arrive?
> I think you ordered from China as the price was just right for your budget, BUT, you knew in your mind, that it would take considerably longer to arrive...
> 
> In this instance, you've been told that 9000 orders have been placed and to please be patient whilst orders are being processed, AND you already knew that on two previous occasions where deals were run, you'd have to wait for delivery.
> 
> Let's say, there are 9 people that are solely packing orders at Car Chem...
> 
> 9000 / 9 people is 1000... how many orders do you think they should be able to package and label in one day?
> 
> The average working day isn't 8 hours, that's 480 minutes,
> 
> 5 minutes per order is 96 orders a day x9 = 864 completed by all 9 packers...
> 
> This might seem petty, but some people just don't understand the logistics of running a business and SOMETIMES you get overrun with orders PLUS, you have all the usual daily orders to contend with too...
> 
> Whilst I appreciate that my response may be a little condescending to those with less patience than myself, I've written this reply so that people can start to understand what's needed to run a business sufficiently.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea how many people are employed at Car Chem :thumb:


One of the reasons the orders aren't coming out is Royal Mail are on skeleton staff so only so many are being picked up each day, they have a lot more ready than what is being picked up, I rang them yesterday about something else but I asked because I am waiting on one of mine which was ordered only half an hour into the promotion.
But I am not the slightest concerned after alll what can we do in this weather?

Also my box that came had products worth £146 for £27!!!

At these prices this is a gift not a promotion never before have I had value as good as this,


----------



## RS3

grunty-motor said:


> Got mine today
> 
> Got 2 separate types of waterless wash things that i will never use
> Glass Cleaner (got plenty other brands..see if this is better)
> Quick Detailer (I am running out)
> Cleanser Polish
> Tyre spray / plastic protectant (will use this)
> 
> Probably only thing i would have bought is the QD & Tyre Spray
> 
> But for the money, still an amazing deal


Glass cleaner is decent Grunty:thumb:
Waterless wash can be used for engine bay and wheel cleaning if not too soiled.


----------



## djberney

Mine arrived yesterday. I only live ten minutes away but it would mess their system up to go and collect it and as I'm not in a hurry I waited just like the Black Friday deals. Pretty sure CC told us it was Royal Mail who were holding it up but with 9k orders in such a short time I can see the logistical problems.
I got two waterless wash items that will probably never get used, and some Viracare which I had bought a load of in the BF deal. Got a couple of tyre products so I can give them a try, some glass cleaner (got loads but always handy) some devils blood? and a sealant and some other things I can't remember. 
For £27 including delivery (1xltr box and 1x50ml) it is a bargain, so even though I didn't really need it I'm not complaining. Maybe I could use the waterless wash on my bike as I didn't get any bike cleaner unlike everybody else!


----------



## Del-GTi

20vKarlos said:


> How on earth and more importantly, WHY on earth would they package up any of the orders in advance?
> 
> If you're aware of the DW code, many people that purchased the 1litre option would have also selected another item to add to the basket, taking the order over £20, which would then mean it's free delivery, PLUS they would get money off the additional item added to the order, so it would be near on impossible for Car Chem to pre empt what people are ordering.
> 
> Your second point about not ordering again for future promotions, I find baffling.
> We all love a bargain and if the price to pay is that you have to wait two weeks for the order, then is it a price worth paying?
> 
> Where else can you buy these types of products at this cost?
> Are you saying, You'll pay full price to receive it next day? Or within days time?
> 
> I'm not sure why people have found this so frustrating.
> 
> Yes, I agree, further updates would be great to have from Car Chem.
> Yes, I agree that in the UK two weeks is on the excessive side for delivery in this day and age, as it's what we've got accustomed to.
> 
> Think about this... Have you ever ordered something from China? How long does that take to arrive? Did you know it was going to take 2-6weeks to arrive?
> I think you ordered from China as the price was just right for your budget, BUT, you knew in your mind, that it would take considerably longer to arrive...
> 
> In this instance, you've been told that 9000 orders have been placed and to please be patient whilst orders are being processed, AND you already knew that on two previous occasions where deals were run, you'd have to wait for delivery.
> 
> Let's say, there are 9 people that are solely packing orders at Car Chem...
> 
> 9000 / 9 people is 1000... how many orders do you think they should be able to package and label in one day?
> 
> The average working day isn't 8 hours, that's 480 minutes,
> 
> 5 minutes per order is 96 orders a day x9 = 864 completed by all 9 packers...
> 
> This might seem petty, but some people just don't understand the logistics of running a business and SOMETIMES you get overrun with orders PLUS, you have all the usual daily orders to contend with too...
> 
> Whilst I appreciate that my response may be a little condescending to those with less patience than myself, I've written this reply so that people can start to understand what's needed to run a business sufficiently.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea how many people are employed at Car Chem :thumb:


Actually they DID make up thousands of boxes prior to the orders coming in.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3022365607987171



If you watch that video (in the last minute of it) he even says so and says you won't wait long.

Such a long rant just because a couple of people (on here, I don't care about Facebook) are getting a little impatient. Most of it is moot seeing as they had made up lots of boxes. I can kinda see their point when you're told something won't take long and then it does, especially going by previous experiences - Black Friday etc. Clearly not everyone has your level of patience and business savvy!

It is, obviously a Royal Mail issue which they explained in one of their emails. I haven't received mine either. Yes, I do think 2 weeks is excessive but the weather is lousy and there is currently nothing I really need so hey, ho.

In hindsight, maybe they should have said it would take a couple of weeks to get them out as the Royal Mail issue is well known. Think some people need to calm down a bit. :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

kimandsally said:


> One of the reasons the orders aren't coming out is Royal Mail are on skeleton staff so only so many are being picked up each day, they have a lot more ready than what is being picked up, I rang them yesterday about something else but I asked because I am waiting on one of mine which was ordered only half an hour into the promotion.
> But I am not the slightest concerned after alll what can we do in this weather?
> 
> Also my box that came had products worth £146 for £27!!!
> 
> At these prices this is a gift not a promotion never before have I had value as good as this,


Yes, you're correct about that too and it's something my wife mentioned to me earlier.

I got told that RM Post Offices are now closing an hour early across the UK and their staff are having half the lunch break so that staff can go home before the rush hour. 
I didn't know they were collecting less though, but every day is a school day :thumb:


----------



## grunty-motor

RS3 said:


> Waterless wash can be used for engine bay and wheel cleaning if not too soiled.


Interesting - will give that a go:thumb:

I was wondering if it would work as a sort of pre-wash too. Thought i might try some through a foam lance:doublesho


----------



## Vossman

20vKarlos said:


> Yes, you're correct about that too and it's something my wife mentioned to me earlier.
> 
> I got told that RM Post Offices are now closing an hour early across the UK and their staff are having half the lunch break so that staff can go home before the rush hour.
> I didn't know they were collecting less though, but every day is a school day :thumb:


Our "main" post office now closes everyday at 3pm, we have a postie living by us and he now leaves his house at 7.15 everyday whereas before this covid situation I would see him leaving about 5am. 
He said all the working practices are changing, not for the better I don't think.

p.s. my box's value waaaay exceeded a hundred quid, wouldn't mind one of these every month


----------



## 20vKarlos

Vossman said:


> Our "main" post office now closes everyday at 3pm, we have a postie living by us and he now leaves his house at 7.15 everyday whereas before this covid situation I would see him leaving about 5am.
> He said all the working practices are changing, not for the better I don't think.
> 
> p.s. my box's value waaaay exceeded a hundred quid, wouldn't mind one of these every month


It's been a crazy 12 months and I think the next 12 months are going to see huge changes across the UK with every business model, sadly we've all got a hard road ahead.


----------



## Vossman

20vKarlos said:


> It's been a crazy 12 months and I think the next 12 months are going to see huge changes across the UK with every business model, sadly we've all got a hard road ahead.


Indeed, the world has now changed and we have to adapt accordingly.


----------



## kimandsally

Vossman said:


> Our "main" post office now closes everyday at 3pm, we have a postie living by us and he now leaves his house at 7.15 everyday whereas before this covid situation I would see him leaving about 5am.
> He said all the working practices are changing, not for the better I don't think.
> 
> p.s. my box's value waaaay exceeded a hundred quid, wouldn't mind one of these every month


Our main soring office in Ilkeston is now only open for 2 hours per day 8AM-10AM

My mail was being delivered everywhere except to my house a hospital appointment was delivered 2 streets away, when I went to complain they were closed so I had to go the next day in the 2 hours of opening, they then said we need to retrain some staff (what to post through the correct door) they said they were using agency workers because many of the real staff were on furlow.

Bloody disgrace I missed a hospital appointment and have had to have 3 sims for my phone resent because of being posted in someone else's house.

They didn't even offer me a postage stamp for the trouble,


----------



## P2K

Hi Karlos,

I know your post wasn't directed solely at me but I'd like to make a few polite points from what you have put.
Just to get a little different perspective and help you and the other people who agree with you understand where our thinking and frustrations come from.

This is just a friendly viewpoint from the other side 



20vKarlos said:


> How on earth and more importantly, WHY on earth would they package up any of the orders in advance?
> 
> If you're aware of the DW code, many people that purchased the 1litre option would have also selected another item to add to the basket, taking the order over £20, which would then mean it's free delivery, PLUS they would get money off the additional item added to the order, so it would be near on impossible for Car Chem to pre empt what people are ordering.


They said themselves that they had prepacked loads of the mystery boxes so this is an irrelevant point.
I don't know about everyone else but in my situation I ordered two mystery boxes after only 26 hours of the offer.
Even if mine wasn't prepacked then it shouldn't take this long.



20vKarlos said:


> Your second point about not ordering again for future promotions, I find baffling.
> We all love a bargain and if the price to pay is that you have to wait two weeks for the order, then is it a price worth paying?
> 
> Where else can you buy these types of products at this cost?
> Are you saying, You'll pay full price to receive it next day? Or within a couple of days?
> 
> I'm not sure why people have found this so frustrating.


The first line was not directed at me, I know this. Personally I would still consider ordering from them.

The fact that it is a bargain doesn't mean it should take this long without any correspondence.

Someone said they ordered within half an hour of the deal, I'm sure you can understand that person being frustrated.



20vKarlos said:


> Yes, I agree, further updates would be great to have from Car Chem.
> Yes, I agree that in the UK, two weeks is on the excessive side for delivery in this day and age, as it's what we've got accustomed to.
> 
> Think about this... Have you ever ordered something from China? How long does that take to arrive? Did you know it was going to take 2-6weeks to arrive?
> I think you ordered from China as the price was just right for your budget, BUT, you knew in your mind, that it would take considerably longer to arrive...


I'm glad you agree, I'm sure you'll also agree that it is poor business for them to not send any updates out.

You can't compare ordering from China and Car Chem, everyone knows how long it takes from China and it is usually clearly mentioned.
There was nothing anywhere saying it could take a couple of weeks (or more) to receive delivery from Car Chem.



20vKarlos said:


> In this instance, you've been told that 9000 orders have been placed and to please be patient whilst orders are being processed, AND you already knew that on two previous occasions where deals were run, you'd have to wait for delivery.
> 
> Let's say, there are 9 people that are solely packing orders at Car Chem...
> 
> 9000 / 9 people is 1000... how many orders do you think they should be able to package and label in one day?
> 
> The average working day is 8 hours, that's 480 minutes,
> 
> 5 minutes per order is 96 orders a day x9 = 864 completed by all 9 packers...
> 
> This might seem petty, but some people just don't understand the logistics of running a business and SOMETIMES you get overrun with orders PLUS, you have all the usual daily orders to contend with too, not to mention the priority orders that have NEXT DAY DELIVERY...


They said they were working 24 hours a day and like I said above, that they already had parcels packed. I'm sure I saw somewhere that it was 1000 prepacked.

I'm only guessing here but I would have thought that the vast majority of orders would have been only the mystery boxes, some may have ordered more than one box to get over the P&P threshold.

In that case packing would have been even quicker but those number are a good starting point so we'll go for that.
But working 24 hours a day and with (possibly) 1000 boxes prepacked can we go for 8000 orders.

864 x 3 = 2,592 per day.

So roughly three days but lets say four days to get the 9000 orders packed.



20vKarlos said:


> Whilst I appreciate that my response may be a little condescending to those with less patience than myself, I've written this reply so that people can start to understand what's needed to run a business sufficiently.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea how many people are employed at Car Chem :thumb:


I wouldn't say condescending, just a different viewpoint, different situation and simply a different opinion. :thumb:

I hope you read this and also understand that I am just trying to get you to understand why so many people are annoyed with this.

Hopefully Car Chem will understand that good communication and keeping their their customers happy is a good starting point to run a business sufficiently.
If your customers aren't happy then eventually you will have no business.

My gripe is not waiting over two weeks for delivery, not even that I haven't heard anything for a week but that people on here who ordered after me have received their parcel before me.

My opinion is that it is bad practice and poor business to not work through your orders in date received where mainly possible.
Especially when they know we'll be talking about it.

Almost every one of the 9000 orders would have been the same priority, I doubt many people would have paid for next day delivery.

Anyway, long post, I'm sorry, I think we can all agree Car Chem needs to work on their communication.


----------



## justinio

Ok, I'll bite.



20vKarlos said:


> How on earth and more importantly, WHY on earth would they package up any of the orders in advance?


How? The how is easy. These are mystery boxes, so it's very easy to pre package thousands (if necessary) of boxes, and have them sitting there ready. You then allocate an order to a box(es) and stick a label on it when an order comes in. If there is any addition to the order, you supply it in an additional box.

Why? The why is simple. Efficiency. Get ahead of the curve. Don't sit there waiting for orders to come in and then react to them. Be more proactive, so that you dont get caught out with thousands of orders waiting to be fulfilled.

Remember these are mystery boxes, so nobody knows or has a choice in what they receive. It doesnt matter if customer A gets a boxed picked from pile B.

You sit down in January in a meeting with the rest of the team and decide 'We're going to do a promo in Feb'. You then forecast sales so that you can plan for the promo. Once the forecast is complete, you have an idea of what quantities will be sold. So you begin preparing. You have 6000 orders prepped for the event, but get 9000 orders. Ok, all hands on deck, lets get the 6000 out and start on the 3000 additional orders. Let the 6000 know that their order is on the way, and let the 3000 know when they will receive their order (you've already packaged up 6000 so you know exactly how long it takes). Or, you have 6000 prepped and only get 4000 orders. No problem, run another event in a few weeks.

The discount code. It's easy enough to prevent a discount code from being used if a particular sku is in the basket.

Like I said, I'm not overly fussed if I have to wait. My post was less to to with the wait, and more targeted toward the apparent inefficiences surroundng the logistics of the promotion, which could easily be avoided. Especially considering their past experience.

I was a manager in a logistics company for 15 years (and 10 years in retail), so I've a fair bit of experience in this kind of thing.


----------



## kimandsally

The problem is Royal Mail the parcels are packed waiting how can car chem be blamed for that?
In my post above I highlighted the problems with Royal Snail this is the same at their factory less than 10 miles from me.


----------



## 20vKarlos

P2K said:


> Hi Karlos,
> 
> * They said themselves that they had prepacked loads of the mystery boxes so this is an irrelevant point
> 
> ** The fact that it is a bargain doesn't mean it should take this long without any correspondence.
> I'm sure you'll also agree that it is poor business for them to not send any updates out
> 
> *** You can't compare ordering from China and Car Chem
> 
> **** They said they were working 24 hours a day and like I said above, that they already had parcels packed.
> 
> ***** I hope you read this and also understand that I am just trying to get you to understand why so many people are annoyed with this.
> 
> ****** If your customers aren't happy then eventually you will have no business.
> 
> *******...people on here who ordered after me have received their parcel before me.
> 
> ******** Almost every one of the 9000 orders would have been the same priority, I doubt many people would have paid for next day delivery.
> 
> Anyway, long post, I'm sorry, I think we can all agree Car Chem needs to work on their communication.


* I hadn't read anywhere that they had pre-packed orders ready to go

** I completely agree

*** Both previous promotions have been like this, so it was inevitable, HOWEVER, it does need looking into as its clearly not work and its clearly unacceptable.

**** I also hadn't read that they were working 24 hours a day.

***** I fully understand why people are annoyed at the lack of updates, and I completely understand that there are multiple parties involved in this promotion, but I do think some people are a little quick to jump the gun when it comes to moaning.

****** Completely agree

******* Even if all orders are sent in chronological order, Person 1 might live 500 miles away and person 2 might be 10 miles away, who will get their package first? I agree that the orders should go out in order, but for them to be delivered in order is just down to the delivery companies and the distances travelled, baring in mind that the weather across England at the moment is horrendous.

******** Within reason yes, but don't forget each day they have further priority orders to allocate


----------



## 20vKarlos

justinio said:


> * It's very easy to pre package thousands (if necessary) of boxes, and have them sitting there ready.
> ** You then allocate an order to a box(es) and stick a label on it when an order comes in. If there is any addition to the order, you supply it in an additional box.
> 
> *** Efficiency. Get ahead of the curve. Don't sit there waiting for orders to come in and then react to them. Be more proactive, so that you dont get caught out with thousands of orders waiting to be fulfilled.
> 
> **** You sit down in January in a meeting with the rest of the team and decide 'We're going to do a promo in Feb'. You then forecast sales so that you can plan for the promo. Once the forecast is complete, you have an idea of what quantities will be sold. So you begin preparing. You have 6000 orders prepped for the event, but get 9000 orders. Ok, all hands on deck, lets get the 6000 out and start on the 3000 additional orders. Let the 6000 know that their order is on the way, and let the 3000 know when they will receive their order (you've already packaged up 6000 so you know exactly how long it takes). Or, you have 6000 prepped and only get 4000 orders. No problem, run another event in a few weeks.
> 
> ***** The discount code. It's easy enough to prevent a discount code from being used if a particular sku is in the basket.


* I completely agree with this.

** The issue here is postage, if I order 5 boxes and pay one postage cost, its going to cost the company money for the additional boxes to be sent, unless I pay for each box and postage separately. so logistically it doesn't make financial sense.

***I agree

**** This makes complete sense and is how I would plan something of this scale with a large company, however, I'd also expect it to come with restrictions like postage, discounts and additional products.
*Each box posted separately, two boxes, two postage fees, unless you can include a weight limit for one postage cost, unto 3 boxes per postage cost*
*Discount codes will not work with this offer, Any additional items will be sent separately*

***** I completely agree

I agree completely with the logistics of the prep that should've been in place, but for those to work, there would need to be some restrictions in place.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Mine arrived today, went for a 1 litre and 500ml box basically to get the postage free. Couple of the same products in both boxes and similar to others. Definitely an overstock of Lotus wash and tyre dressing as it was in both.

A litre of dragons blood which judging by the smell is Iron detox and more shampoo. Happy with the Viracare in both and another litre of ceramic glass sealant that I brought in the black Friday sale but will get used. Also a 500 ml of lockdown sealant. Not bad for under £30.
















Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## garethp

Well, they have arrived. Disappointed a couple of things were not there, but also pleased that a couple of things were not there 😀 overall happy. Another 2 litres of tyre shine to go with my litre from black Friday 😂


----------



## kimandsally

garethp said:


> Well, they have arrived. Disappointed a couple of things were not there, but also pleased that a couple of things were not there &#55357;&#56832; overall happy. Another 2 litres of tyre shine to go with my litre from black Friday &#55357;&#56834;


Very nice set of goodies there mate amazing value for money


----------



## -Jamie-

2 weeks for this, Meh


----------



## Schuey

-Jamie- said:


> 2 weeks for this, Meh


It took 2 weeks to download your image


----------



## nbray67

Schuey said:


> It took 2 weeks to download your image


How come Jamie got 50,000ml of each product?


----------



## kimandsally

Schuey said:


> It took 2 weeks to download your image


Well I must be on super internet mine only took a week.


----------



## Saladin

I regret not ordering a mystery box. Just thought I'd share LOL


----------



## P2K

20vKarlos said:


> * I hadn't read anywhere that they had pre-packed orders ready to go
> 
> ** I completely agree
> 
> *** Both previous promotions have been like this, so it was inevitable, HOWEVER, it does need looking into as its clearly not work and its clearly unacceptable.
> 
> **** I also hadn't read that they were working 24 hours a day.
> 
> ***** I fully understand why people are annoyed at the lack of updates, and I completely understand that there are multiple parties involved in this promotion, but I do think some people are a little quick to jump the gun when it comes to moaning.
> 
> ****** Completely agree
> 
> ******* Even if all orders are sent in chronological order, Person 1 might live 500 miles away and person 2 might be 10 miles away, who will get their package first? I agree that the orders should go out in order, but for them to be delivered in order is just down to the delivery companies and the distances travelled, baring in mind that the weather across England at the moment is horrendous.
> 
> ******** Within reason yes, but don't forget each day they have further priority orders to allocate


This is one of the things I love about this forum/community, you can have a discussion and a different opinion and it doesn't turn into an abusive argument like in most places now a days :thumb:

***Me personally, it is the first time I have ordered from Car Chem so I wasn't aware of the long deliveries on the previous two offers. 
Gutted I missed Black Tryday, I was waiting for funds to come in before I ordered and when I went to order on the Monday my basket was £125. 
As I'm sure you can understand I then avoided the Car Chem Black Tryday thread on here 

*******Agree, I see your point. Although again me personally, I am only 25 miles away from Car Chem.
I'm pretty sure there will be people who live further away and ordered after me, I should have taken a drive out :lol:

Anyway, I gave them a call yesterday and explained my concerns over my wait and lack of communication from them. 
Joe, who I spoke with, was very polite and helpful. He found my order and emailed me shortly after our telephone conversation.

He said that my package will be with me on Tuesday. Which is great, that was all I wanted to know.

So Car Chem may not be great at communicating with us during this very busy time for them but their customer service is fantastic and a pleasant change from many companies I have dealt with over the years. :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Joe is a great guy. I've had numerous calls with him now about orders and general questions. His email replies even during Black Tryday and this offer have always been within an hour. Even replies at weekends. I know they were working 24 hours producing and packing boxes. 

The backlog isn't helped by Covid due to staffing issues for them and RM. But also RM can only collect a certain number each day. I'd prefer they use RM over APC as they always damaged my order. 

My concern about the website saying completed to a customer means its been dispatched. Where as its only been accepted to production. I suggested to Joe if it could stay as processing then go to shipped. As this would help the customer 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Saladin said:


> I regret not ordering a mystery box. Just thought I'd share LOL


I tried talking myself out of it several times and lasted all the way to Sunday night, then I gave in and it's being delivered Monday

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

I've previously said it'll turn up when it turns up but over 2wks now and still no communication other than them telling me once it's ready for delivery, I'll get an email.

I'll give it til Wed next week and then request a refund as I only ordered as it was a decent deal, waiting 3wks+ for a decent deal is not for me though I'm afraid.

I'm patient but I'll just take a refund in all honesty.


----------



## straight6hatch

Is there a swaps thread set up yet for the car chem stuff? If not, and its allowed, I could shove a thread up


----------



## kimandsally

straight6hatch said:


> Is there a swaps thread set up yet for the car chem stuff? If not, and its allowed, I could shove a thread up


I think that would be a great idea, my 1st box of 6 x 500ml and 6 x 1 litre are all useable for me, in fact I tried some waterless and I am very surprised how good it is, my car was very dirty but I need the bonnet respraying so I practised on it and the results are so good I will be using it definitely on the caravan and the car sometimes.

The rubber and vinyl dressing and tyre and trim dressing are bloody amazing, I tried allsorts on the rubbers around my windscreen to get rid of the white horribleness but after a few minutes with this and it looks better than new.

Tyre and trim I did all the inside of the car and it never looked so good. I have another box coming of 6 500ml and 6 x 1 litre I can't wait to see what I get.

For definite the best detailing deal I have ever had, mine is £140 + for £27!!


----------



## straight6hatch

kimandsally said:


> I think that would be a great idea, my 1st box of 6 x 500ml and 6 x 1 litre are all useable for me, in fact I tried some waterless and I am very surprised how good it is, my car was very dirty but I need the bonnet respraying so I practised on it and the results are so good I will be using it definitely on the caravan and the car sometimes.
> 
> The rubber and vinyl dressing and tyre and trim dressing are bloody amazing, I tried allsorts on the rubbers around my windscreen to get rid of the white horribleness but after a few minutes with this and it looks better than new.
> 
> Tyre and trim I did all the inside of the car and it never looked so good.


I used the Waterless wash on all the kitchen units earlier :lol: smells incredible


----------



## Ctreanor13

straight6hatch said:


> I used the Waterless wash on all the kitchen units earlier :lol: smells incredible


Gonna try the 1.5L of waterless lotus on the PVC doors and windows too. Would be open to swaps, I've a few things I'll never use including leather cleaner


----------



## J306TD

Ctreanor13 said:


> Gonna try the 1.5L of waterless lotus on the PVC doors and windows too. Would be open to swaps, I've a few things I'll never use including leather cleaner


What do you have?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13

J306TD said:


> What do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I have a 1L and 500ml waterless lotus, 1L of neutral enhance, 1L leather cleaner, 500ml restore and protect Tyre shine and 1L dirt magic. I'd be happy to swap any of the above if anyone is interested.


----------



## J306TD

Ctreanor13 said:


> I have a 1L and 500ml waterless lotus, 1L of neutral enhance, 1L leather cleaner, 500ml restore and protect Tyre shine and 1L dirt magic. I'd be happy to swap any of the above if anyone is interested.


Whats neutral enhance?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13

J306TD said:


> Whats neutral enhance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


From what I can gather, it'd basically a waterless wash. Same as waterless lotus but without the wax element.

https://www.superpolishpro.com/prod...1&_sid=cbd0e9622&_ss=r&variant=35790554333344


----------



## kimandsally

Ctreanor13 said:


> Gonna try the 1.5L of waterless lotus on the PVC doors and windows too. Would be open to swaps, I've a few things I'll never use including leather cleaner


Thinking about the waterless wash it must be much better than we all think, imagine someone in Dubai using on a million pound super car if it was not fantastic the manufacturer would be sued off the planet.

I tried on other panels this afternoon and I can't fault it, I will be using this in the future at times when I don't have running water, it makes cleaning the car so much easier.
The important bit is to use the instructions, then you will all be amazed how good these products are.


----------



## straight6hatch

with the permission of WHIZZER i've opened a swaps thread for anyone thats interested. Be flooded with waterless washes but worth a shot

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5708585#post5708585


----------



## 20vKarlos

All the swaps will be gone before mine arrives :lol: 

I have no idea what’s in mine, but if it’s got any of these; Iron remover, Shampoo, Snow foam, tyre dressing, tar remover, polish, or any LSP... I’m ok with that :lol: 

Oh, I’ve never Waterless washed either, so I’d be willing to give that a go.


----------



## straight6hatch

20vKarlos said:


> All the swaps will be gone before mine arrives :lol:
> 
> I have no idea what's in mine, but if it's got any of these; Iron remover, Shampoo, Snow foam, tyre dressing, tar remover, polish, or any LSP... I'm ok with that :lol:
> 
> Oh, I've never Waterless washed either, so I'd be willing to give that a go.


I would also have been happy with that selection!

The waterless wash smells incredible. I will exclusively be using it for sills and door shuts however. Perhaps thats just me but I dont fancy the idea of rubbing my paint with dirt all over it


----------



## nbray67

20vKarlos said:


> All the swaps will be gone before mine arrives :lol:
> 
> I have no idea what's in mine, but if it's got any of these; Iron remover, Shampoo, Snow foam, tyre dressing, tar remover, polish, or any LSP... I'm ok with that :lol:
> 
> Oh, I've never Waterless washed either, so I'd be willing to give that a go.


I requested a refund and have been told they will locate my parcel and if it hasn't been picked up by the courier, they'll refund me.

I was under the impression if the courier had it, tracking info would be provided so I'm guessing it hasn't been collected as yet.

The sceptic in me say's it'll be not be found and now sent rather than a refund.

Some may think I'm being a tad arsey about it but as others have said, orders made after other orders have been rec'd already and yet those that jumped in straight away, are still waiting with the only communication coming from them selves when they've chased up CC for updates.


----------



## washingitagain

nbray67 said:


> I requested a refund and have been told they will locate my parcel and if it hasn't been picked up by the courier, they'll refund me.
> 
> I was under the impression if the courier had it, tracking info would be provided so I'm guessing it hasn't been collected as yet.
> 
> The sceptic in me say's it'll be not be found and now sent rather than a refund.
> 
> Some may think I'm being a tad arsey about it but as others have said, orders made after other orders have been rec'd already and yet those that jumped in straight away, are still waiting with the only communication coming from them selves when they've chased up CC for updates.


Although you've had a delay here, I'd be inclined to sit it out for a bit and get a replacement sent if it doesn't materialise. You'll lose out with a refund as the products are worth much more.


----------



## 20vKarlos

nbray67 said:


> I requested a refund and have been told they will locate my parcel and if it hasn't been picked up by the courier, they'll refund me.
> 
> I was under the impression if the courier had it, tracking info would be provided so I'm guessing it hasn't been collected as yet.
> 
> The sceptic in me say's it'll be not be found and now sent rather than a refund.
> 
> Some may think I'm being a tad arsey about it but as others have said, orders made after other orders have been rec'd already and yet those that jumped in straight away, are still waiting with the only communication coming from them selves when they've chased up CC for updates.


I completely understand this mate, and I completely agree with the system not working.

I am shortly going to email Car Chem as I've always had great service from them In the past and I think that they have slipped a fair bit over the past 12 months.

I'll echo what WashingItAgain has said above though, because if you don't like 3 out of 5 products you'd get your money back selling them and using the other two. 
:thumb:

Karlos


----------



## Ctreanor13

I mailed them and they were fit to give me a tracking number straight away and sure enough, it had been sitting in the sorting office for a few days and then stayed there for another 3 or 4 days before actually going anywhere


----------



## nbray67

20vKarlos said:


> I completely understand this mate, and I completely agree with the system not working.
> 
> I am shortly going to email Car Chem as I've always had great service from them In the past and I think that they have slipped a fair bit over the past 12 months.
> 
> I'll echo what WashingItAgain has said above though, because if you don't like 3 out of 5 products you'd get your money back selling them and using the other two.
> :thumb:
> 
> Karlos





washingitagain said:


> Although you've had a delay here, I'd be inclined to sit it out for a bit and get a replacement sent if it doesn't materialise. You'll lose out with a refund as the products are worth much more.


I get what you're saying lads but I'm not knocking them at all, used their products for years, albeit only a few. 
They'll not lose me as a customer but I've enough gear already and just jumped on the offer bandwagon, like most of us do.

I'll splurge the refund elsewhere on other detailing stuff if it materialises.


----------



## kimandsally

nbray67 said:


> I requested a refund and have been told they will locate my parcel and if it hasn't been picked up by the courier, they'll refund me.
> 
> I was under the impression if the courier had it, tracking info would be provided so I'm guessing it hasn't been collected as yet.
> 
> The sceptic in me say's it'll be not be found and now sent rather than a refund.
> 
> Some may think I'm being a tad arsey about it but as others have said, orders made after other orders have been rec'd already and yet those that jumped in straight away, are still waiting with the only communication coming from them selves when they've chased up CC for updates.


Where in Notts are you? I was going to suggest I pay you the refund and I'll pick them up when ever they arrive, would that help you mate?

PS

I just emailed Car Chem and Royal Mail are doing a great job of wrecking Car Chem as they didn't even turn up on Monday to pick anything up.

Also every package is sitting waiting to be collected.


----------



## nbray67

kimandsally said:


> Where in Notts are you? I was going to suggest I pay you the refund and I'll pick them up when ever they arrive, would that help you mate?
> 
> PS
> 
> I just emailed Car Chem and Royal Mail are doing a great job of wrecking Car Chem as they didn't even turn up on Monday to pick anything up.
> 
> Also every package is sitting waiting to be collected.


That's a kind offer and one I'd accept if Carchem would allow rather than them lose a sale, unfortunately, I've not heard anything more about it despite them saying yesterday, if they can't find the package, they'll refund.

I've asked for a 3rd time Since Monday, for a refund today, due to again, no reply, delivery info or goods rec'd.

RM may be screwing them over but for 3 days now I've asked for a refund and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Have you called them


----------



## straight6hatch

Imprezaworks said:


> Have you called them


This. Theyre very very helpful on the phone.


----------



## Matt_H

I must reiterate the outstanding service I received. Small issue in transit with my package (damage to 1 bottle). Sorted within an hour of emailing and this was after 6pm. Rare to get such good customer service. 

I would ring them and i am sure they will sort the issue immediately.


----------



## Del-GTi

Matt_H said:


> I must reiterate the outstanding service I received. Small issue in transit with my package (damage to 1 bottle). Sorted within an hour of emailing and this was after 6pm. Rare to get such good customer service.
> 
> I would ring them and i am sure they will sort the issue immediately.


So you've received the replacement for the damaged bottle?


----------



## nbray67

Imprezaworks said:


> Have you called them





straight6hatch said:


> This. Theyre very very helpful on the phone.


No need as they reply to my emails.

I'm not knocking them as I say, just required a refund which is not forthcoming.

They know about my request so picking up the phone to them wouldn't change much as what I'd say on the blower is what was and has already been written in previous emails.

They we're going to refund yesterday if they couldn't locate the parcel or provide an update. Not had any response since they said this.

I'll give it til 12pm Thurs then bell them to find out what is actually happening with regards to the refund status.


----------



## beambeam

Ordered 31st Jan, received 15th Feb.

Wasn't fussed on delays or lack of comms as I find a certain level of expectation needs to be managed when you are jumping on deals like this. Given the impact of Covid-19 on all aspects of the operation through to Royal Mail some of the reactions I saw on Facebook were OTT but it's nice to see people in here listing their positive experiences.

I paid £17 for the 6 x 1L deal and bought a tyre brush for a fiver to nudge the overall purchase into free postage territory = £22.










I received Car-Chem Viracare (£12), SP Pro Tyre Glaze Formula (£23), Lightning Detailer (£10), CS201 Shampoo (£9), SP Pro Car Cologne (£20) and Car-Chem Wash n Wax (£10?) which from a rough guess and totting up = £84 worth of products for £22 delivered including a brush I actually needed/wanted.

Quite happy with that, it is large enough quantities that I can gift some to my neighbour and store some at my parents house when they move next month. I will definitely get use out of the car cologne as the car is a dog-carrier but I've no real use for the Viracare, doesn't everyone just poach it from their workplace anyway?! Tyre Glaze will get used as will the shampoo solutions and detailer.

Happy with that for the price paid!


----------



## Matt_H

Del-GTi said:


> So you've received the replacement for the damaged bottle?


Yes, got it 2 days later.


----------



## kimandsally

I forgot to mention one of my bottles leaked also, I contacted them by telephone last Friday Monday morning the replacement arrived.

This is my 1st dealings with Car Chem never used their products before so I gave it a go, so pleased I did I did get 3 types of waterless wash which I am so amazed at it's performance, I shall use on the car and I intend to use on our caravan. I also got tyre dressing and rubber and vinyl dressing all products are very good, the rubber and vinyl dressing is absolutely fantastic it is the only product I have found that removed the white mess from around my windscreen on the rubbers, I even used Chemical Guys - New Look Trim Gel that did look OK'ish but still left the stubborn marks, I had to clean off the Chemical guys than this Car Chem did it's magic.


----------



## nbray67

Email from Carchem today with their sincerest apologies and the parcel is on it's way with tracking.

Fair play to them for responding and resolving.


----------



## kimandsally

https://photos.app.goo.gl/pPEwAoHz6RdRtScVA

I can't seem to post photo's on here how to I make them appear on here without a link like above,


----------



## J306TD

kimandsally said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/moYsZytut45hWBQ86
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/pPEwAoHz6RdRtScVA
> 
> I can't seem to post photo's on here how to I make them appear on here without a link like above,


Wow good boxes. Jealous of the Hybrid Hydrocoat

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kimandsally

J306TD said:


> Wow good boxes. Jealous of the Hybrid Hydrocoat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I feel very lucky for sure, I had 2 sets of 6 x 500ml and 6 x 1 litre boxes and I can use every single bottle, my caravan will be the lucky recipient of some of the waterless but the best one I'm saving for the car, 
I have never had so many different great things to try, wanting some warmer weather then I'll be at it.


----------



## nbray67

kimandsally said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/moYsZytut45hWBQ86
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/pPEwAoHz6RdRtScVA
> 
> I can't seem to post photo's on here how to I make them appear on here without a link like above,


IMGUR is your best bet.

Easy to use and upload pics on here or use Tapatalk and upload pics via that from your mobile.


----------



## Andyblue

kimandsally said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/moYsZytut45hWBQ86
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/pPEwAoHz6RdRtScVA
> 
> I can't seem to post photo's on here how to I make them appear on here without a link like above,


As Neil suggests above, Tapatalk via your phone is easy to upload the images directly, works okay...


----------



## Del-GTi

Finally arrived! :thumb: I know they had issues with RM but I still think 3 weeks is excessive for delivery. Wouldn't have minded if it wasn't for the fact that they specifically said you won't wait long. Anyways, weather was grim and I wasn't desperate for anything so wasn't too fussed.

Some fairly similar products there but I'm splitting these with my dad so I'll end up with the snowfoam, pre-soak, the polish and the panel prep. He doesn't do that sort of detailing and said he'll see what he wants to use and probably give me some of it back to try.

Looking forward to trying the pre-soak and snowfoam as my car hasn't seen a wash in months. Will give the Hydro a try then too. Weather looking decent for tomorrow & Monday. :buffer:


----------



## Andyblue

There’s some excellent products there :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Mine has just arrived


























Over to the swaps section I head :thumb:


----------



## SteveW

I used a couple of the bits I got in my mystery boxes at the weekend.

The VP Super Slick tyre and rubber dressing is average at best I'd say. Especially since I've switched from a tyre spray to a gel, I found it annoying that the spray goes everywhere so you have to wipe it all off the wheels again too. The final finish is OK, but not as good as Autoglym's High Performance Tyre Gel - and also not as good as Autoglym's Instant Tyre Shine which was my go to product for years until I switched to the gel.

I also tried out the Waterless Lotus. This is meant as a full waterless wash and wax, but I am still unsure about this waterless wash type stuff on a filthy car - it just seems wrong to me to just spray and wipe and I worry about scratches etc. But I used it on the door shuts etc as they tend to not get as dirty. It brought them up lovely to be honest. 

On a maintenance wash I would normally just wipe the door shut and sill areas with an old chamois I have - but after seeing the difference using Waterless Lotus, I will be using the 1.5 litres I have to clean these areas now, really impressed


----------



## Del-GTi

Took advantage of the decent weather to use a couple of items from the mystery boxes today.

CC Pre soak+ Snowfoam - nice thick coat left on the car to dwell for 5 mins then pressure washed off. Seems to do a good job of softening and lifting the dirt away. Certainly as good as Bilt Hamber AutoFoam. Maybe that's got something to do with the Pre soak+ part.

VP Hydro - this stuff stinks! Smells like paint or something. Easily applied though and buffs up well to give a nice wet look shine. Left the paint feeling very slick. Looking forward to seeing how the water beads on it. 

VP Silicone Dash Spray - not normally one for using this type of product. I only use Poorboys Natural Look Dressing. Anyway, thought i'd try it out. Smells great, almost like an aftershave. Left the plastics with a nice matt finish. Very easy to use.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Del-GTi said:


> Took advantage of the decent weather to use a couple of items from the mystery boxes today.
> 
> CC Pre soak+ Snowfoam - nice thick coat left on the car to dwell for 5 mins then pressure washed off. Seems to do a good job of softening and lifting the dirt away. Certainly as good as Bilt Hamber AutoFoam. Maybe that's got something to do with the Pre soak+ part.
> 
> VP Hydro - this stuff stinks! Smells like paint or something. Easily applied though and buffs up well to give a nice wet look shine. Left the paint feeling very slick. Looking forward to seeing how the water beads on it.
> 
> VP Silicone Dash Spray - not normally one for using this type of product. I only use Poorboys Natural Look Dressing. Anyway, thought i'd try it out. Smells great, almost like an aftershave. Left the plastics with a nice matt finish. Very easy to use.


Son in law used the pre soak snownfoam over the weekend and he was very impressed. Said the same as you in that it was as good as autofoam.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Jeez lads, is there only me still waiting on the box to arrive?

Got a tracking number last Wed after an unsuccessful attempt to get a refund and the tracking info simply says, dispatched to RM and naff all since last Wed in terms of movement.

Patience is one thing but man, this is getting to be shoddy customer service from CC.

I always said I wasn't knocking them, change that to I am now.
Over 3wks since I paid so that in all honesty, is shocking.


----------



## nbray67

And............just I start spitting my dummy out, a text comes thru from RM saying it'll be delivered Wed 24th.

Still p.poor service though, imo anyway.

Looking forward to 3 bottles of pre-icer and 3 de-icer. :lol::lol:

You can't please everybody can you? Not me anyway. Dummy back in now.


----------



## justinio

Yep, still waiting for mine to arrive.

I emailed CC yesterday and they were very apologetic.

And lo and behold, I get an update from RM to say it was dispatched yesterday....coincidence? I wonder how long I would have been kept waiting if I hadnt chased it up.


----------



## 20vKarlos

When mine arrived yesterday, it had a dispatch date of 11/02 on it... check yours when it arrives :thumb:


----------



## straight6hatch

I've had an issue with both my bottles of Devils Blood (Fallout remover). They both have gone totally opaque and have lost all colour. I emailed customer services and I got a reply from Simon, their MD. He has been excellent. I offered to test the product before we went any further and it works just fine. We agreed that ill keep it as its not faulty as such but he was very polite and thanked me for working with him. Cant argue with my communication. If I hadn't of got my order by now however it would be a different kettle of fish.


----------



## \Rian

Still waiting for mine also, its not the mystery box that I needed that was just a nice addition, I needed fall out remover so ordered 5l and a mystery box, they have kindly sent me the tracking info and its been sat at the parcel force depot since the 19th 4 days ago, hopefully it comes this week

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Arrived today and not a bad haul, no pre/de- icer in sight thankfully. 

CC Ceranic Suds
CC Tyre and Trim Dress
SP Hydropel
SP Waterless Wah n Wax
VP Dirt Mgic
VP Snow Foam


----------



## 20vKarlos

Decent haul mate, I’d swap all of my haul for ceramic suds snow foam and hydropel :lol:


----------



## Del-GTi

nbray67 said:


> Arrived today and not a bad haul, no pre/de- icer in sight thankfully.
> 
> CC Ceranic Suds
> CC Tyre and Trim Dress
> SP Hydropel
> SP Waterless Wah n Wax
> VP Dirt Mgic
> VP Snow Foam


That is a good haul indeed. Certainly worth the lengthy wait.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Almost like car chem picked his box lol.

Joking im sure it was random


----------



## Andyblue

nbray67 said:


> Arrived today and not a bad haul, no pre/de- icer in sight thankfully.
> 
> CC Ceranic Suds
> CC Tyre and Trim Dress
> SP Hydropel
> SP Waterless Wah n Wax
> VP Dirt Mgic
> VP Snow Foam


You got a decent haul there buddy, well worth the wait - kind of wishing I'd bought one now


----------



## nbray67

Del-GTi said:


> That is a good haul indeed. Certainly worth the lengthy wait.


Feel guilty for *****in about it now.



Imprezaworks said:


> Almost like car chem picked his box lol.
> 
> Joking im sure it was random


Hmmmm, I actually thought the same Dan



Andyblue said:


> You got a decent haul there buddy, well worth the wait - kind of wishing I'd bought one now


Yeah, it'll all get used at some point for sure.


----------



## Imprezaworks

I will take the snow foam if it becomes awkward for you lol


----------



## Imprezaworks

Can confirm. The de icer smells rubbish and is rubbish &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Kenan

Got a Wash and Wax which I had no real interest in. Used it to clean mine and kids mountain bikes and then the front door and window. Left on the after washing before rinsing off as per the instructions and was impressed with the hydrophobics added. 

It will be going on my work van next. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

straight6hatch said:


> I've had an issue with both my bottles of Devils Blood (Fallout remover). They both have gone totally opaque and have lost all colour. I emailed customer services and I got a reply from Simon, their MD. He has been excellent. I offered to test the product before we went any further and it works just fine. We agreed that ill keep it as its not faulty as such but he was very polite and thanked me for working with him. Cant argue with my communication. If I hadn't of got my order by now however it would be a different kettle of fish.


That's good to know. My bottle has gone the same way. I've not tried it yet, but am less worried about it now obviously as yours is still working - so I guess it still "bleeds" when it hits any fallout?


----------



## SteveW

So I tried some more products out at the weekend on Mrs SteveW's Stepway....

VP CS201 Shampoo & Wax - I've moved away from using shampoo/wax combinations to using pure shampoos and AG's UHD shampoo, but I thought this shampoo was pretty good. Felt nice and slick and the suds were great, and stayed sudsy right up to the end of the wash without the need to stick the pressure washer in the bucket towards the end of the wash.

SPP Waterless Lotus - I've already tried this on the door shuts/sills areas on my Leon, but I love it for this purpose and can see me buying some more of this or a similar product when I've run out of the 1.5 litres I currently have. Still not plucked up enough courage to try it on the rest of the car when it's dirty though.....

SPP Hydropel - I've been using Polar seal ever since I got my snowfoam lance back in November, so thought I'd give this a try as an alternative. The Stepway was due its next Polar Seal application anyway, so would be interesting to see how it compares. Easy to apply, buffs off nicely with a second microfibre. It's not rained yet since I applied it so can't see how it fairs yet, but it left a nice finish on a car that is in need of a polish/wax.

SPP Tyre Glaze Formula - I preferred this to the VP Superslick that I tried last weekend. I buffed it off the tyres rather than left it to go shiny and it looks quite good. I'll happily use that until it's run out - but the superslick will probably sit in the back of the cupboard/shelf for ages.....

Car Chem Glass Cleaner - This was their basic "Glass Cleaner", that's all it says on the label. It was OK enough to apply, but felt very grabby when I buffed it off compared to the Rain-X cleaner I've been usng recently or the AG Fast Glass I also use. It left the glass nice and clean though, so can't complain. Will probably sit at the back of the shelf though and only get used for the inside of the windows and leave my others for the outside.

Quick pic of the finished article......


----------



## SteveW

Del-GTi said:


> CC Pre soak+ Snowfoam - nice thick coat left on the car to dwell for 5 mins then pressure washed off. Seems to do a good job of softening and lifting the dirt away. Certainly as good as Bilt Hamber AutoFoam. Maybe that's got something to do with the Pre soak+ part.


I'm coming to the end of my current snow foams, so on the basis of this quick review of yours Del and also a post I saw by Blurb in the Car-Chem sub forum, I've ordered some Pre Soak + snow foam 

I've only tried Polar Blast and a snowfoam by "Dirtblasters" (I got that for Christmas) and neither have really blown me away. They don't seem to be _too bad_ provided I spray a 10:1 dilution of citrus pre-wash onto the car immediately prior to applying the foam - but then I don't really know if it's the Citrus or the Foam that's doing the work then!

So will be interesting to see how using just the pre soak + compares.

Will obviously let you all know how I get on with it :thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi

Thought I'd provide another update today on one of the products I'd used last time I washed my car - VP Hydro.

Have to say, not impressed by it at all. As I said previously, it stinks but it goes on really well and gives a nice shine. Problem is, it appears to have zero longevity. It states on the back of the bottle that it 'beads relentlessly wash after wash'. I didn't find this to be the case. After only one wash and about 160 miles of road grime - it was almost gone.

Pic below shows after washing where I had sprayed the lower part of the doors and sills with Carpro Hydro2 Lite the same time I used the VP Hydro. You can see where the Carpro is still beading. If sheeting is your thing, it's great but it doesn't do exactly what it says on the tin!










To give it the benefit of the doubt, I've re-applied to it one half of the bonnet but coated the other half and rest of car in Diamondbrite Ceramic Glaze. So I'll take a picture after next wash to compare them.

Not sure why it's performed so badly -I shook bottle well to mix, used enough but not too much and buffed it up well after application. Dodgy batch maybe(it smells bad)? Who knows!

It's a pity too as the shine is excellent. Maybe it could be mixed with something else to improve durability. Otherwise it'll be kept for summer use and door shuts. Think I'll ask my dad to let me try his SP Hydropel and Waterless Lotus. See how they work out.


----------



## SteveW

Del-GTi said:


> Thought I'd provide another update today on one of the products I'd used last time I washed my car - VP Hydro.
> 
> Have to say, not impressed by it at all. As I said previously, it stinks but it goes on really well and gives a nice shine. Problem is, it appears to have zero longevity. It states on the back of the bottle that it 'beads relentlessly wash after wash'. I didn't find this to be the case. After only one wash and about 160 miles of road grime - it was almost gone.
> 
> Pic below shows after washing where I had sprayed the lower part of the doors and sills with Carpro Hydro2 Lite the same time I used the VP Hydro. You can see where the Carpro is still beading. If sheeting is your thing, it's great but it doesn't do exactly what it says on the tin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it the benefit of the doubt, I've re-applied to it one half of the bonnet but coated the other half and rest of car in Diamondbrite Ceramic Glaze. So I'll take a picture after next wash to compare them.
> 
> Not sure why it's performed so badly -I shook bottle well to mix, used enough but not too much and buffed it up well after application. Dodgy batch maybe(it smells bad)? Who knows!
> 
> It's a pity too as the shine is excellent. Maybe it could be mixed with something else to improve durability. Otherwise it'll be kept for summer use and door shuts. Think I'll ask my dad to let me try his SP Hydropel and Waterless Lotus. See how they work out.


I forgot to take a picture of Mrs SteveW's Stepway after it had rained the day after applying Hydropel to it.

It beads "ok". Not as well as Polar Seal does on her otherwise pretty much untreated car in my opinion, but not bad.

Will see what it's like over the coming weeks. I usually get at least four to five weeks worth of decent beading from an application of Polar Seal onto her car.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Del-GTi said:


> Thought I'd provide another update today on one of the products I'd used last time I washed my car - VP Hydro.
> 
> Have to say, not impressed by it at all. As I said previously, it stinks but it goes on really well and gives a nice shine. Problem is, it appears to have zero longevity. It states on the back of the bottle that it 'beads relentlessly wash after wash'. I didn't find this to be the case. After only one wash and about 160 miles of road grime - it was almost gone.
> 
> Pic below shows after washing where I had sprayed the lower part of the doors and sills with Carpro Hydro2 Lite the same time I used the VP Hydro. You can see where the Carpro is still beading. If sheeting is your thing, it's great but it doesn't do exactly what it says on the tin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give it the benefit of the doubt, I've re-applied to it one half of the bonnet but coated the other half and rest of car in Diamondbrite Ceramic Glaze. So I'll take a picture after next wash to compare them.
> 
> Not sure why it's performed so badly -I shook bottle well to mix, used enough but not too much and buffed it up well after application. Dodgy batch maybe(it smells bad)? Who knows!
> 
> It's a pity too as the shine is excellent. Maybe it could be mixed with something else to improve durability. Otherwise it'll be kept for summer use and door shuts. Think I'll ask my dad to let me try his SP Hydropel and Waterless Lotus. See how they work out.


Wonder what the equivalent car chem product is. Car chem's hydrocoat hybrid has brilliant water repellancy but doesn't seem to last long.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## djtuffer

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel on the right and Valeting Products Devils Blood on the left. The VP DB actually cleaned OK, quite close to Auto Wheel but not nearly as much reaction.


----------



## Bellaciao

Went halves with a mate on 4 x 1 litre boxes

9 bottles of waterless wash/wax 

Got 1 bottle of Lockdown which was nice and air freshener.

Still worth it imo.

Got a snow foam which looks really thin/watery.

Will try and post a picture later on.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sworrall

yeah I got 3 bottles of waterless wash in my 6 x 1 litre bundle, doh!


----------



## Dipesh

djtuffer said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel on the right and Valeting Products Devils Blood on the left. The VP DB actually cleaned OK, quite close to Auto Wheel but not nearly as much reaction.


I found this, the Car Chem Iron detox bleeds way more.


----------



## SteveW

Quick update, Del-GTi - you may find this of interest.

Took some pics of Mrs SteveW's Stepway today, 10 days after a coat of Hydropel. It's not been washed since then, but to be fair has probably covered less than 40 miles in that time.

As mentioned before, the paintwork is pretty much untreated as it's not been polished/waxed for well over a year and usually only gets a splash of Polar Seal every four weeks - which was well overdue prior to the Hydropel being used instead last week....


----------



## Del-GTi

Hydropel looks good on there. Will be interesting to see how long it lasts. I’ll definitely be pinching the bottle from my dad to try. 

P.s. that’s a nice colour of Stepway! Looks good. 

If I get a break in the weather tomorrow, I’m hoping to try and give the car a quick wash. See how the Hydro has lasted after a 250 miles and lots of rain etc.


----------



## SteveW

Del-GTi said:


> Hydropel looks good on there. Will be interesting to see how long it lasts. I'll definitely be pinching the bottle from my dad to try.
> 
> P.s. that's a nice colour of Stepway! Looks good.
> 
> If I get a break in the weather tomorrow, I'm hoping to try and give the car a quick wash. See how the Hydro has lasted after a 250 miles and lots of rain etc.


I think it's the best colour for the Stepway. Mrs SteveW bought that car brand new about four months before we got together back in 2014.

I'd have never recommended her buying one to be honest, I'm not a fan of Renaults after my dad had a bad experience with a Clio in the early 90s (at one point it even went to Renault UK for them to try and troubleshoot an issue - but even they couldn't work it out so he got rid of it in the end) - and with the Dacia's being "cheap" Renaults it would have been a marque I'd always have avoided.

But it's never put a foot wrong in the 7 years she's had it - although it's done less than 30k miles in that time! It's a good little car for what she uses it for, just nipping around town. We have no plans to replace it while it's still running fine and it doesn't scrub up too badly after a wash. I might even give it a nice polish/wax when the weather improves - I've got some Car Chem All In One polish that I got in my mystery box so the Stepway can be the guinea pig for that too :lol:

I'll let you know how the Hydropel holds up over the next few weeks as it probably won't be washed for another week or maybe two at least


----------



## Del-GTi

That sounds exactly the way we are with my wife's Astra - bought brand new in 2013, approaching 8 years old, unexciting and slow but does the job. Wife has no plans to change it, it's still under Vauxhall's 'Lifetime' Warranty and is well looked after. 46k miles so far.

Gratuitous pic of it:









Interested to see how you get on the Car Chem All In One polish as I have that too.

Anyway, in other news - I managed to give the car a quick wash in between the torrential downpours and hailstones. I'm afraid the Hydro didn't hold up well at all.

Quick pic Hydro on the left side of bonnet, Diamonbrite on right:









It's not even sheeting as the water just sat there, see below where the left side is holding onto the water whereas the right is almost dry! This was a while after I'd stopped rinsing:










Pity, as it looks great after application. Will definitely be summer or door shuts only. Unless anyone has an idea of what it could be mixed with?


----------



## Lexus-is250

Del-GTi said:


> That sounds exactly the way we are with my wife's Astra - bought brand new in 2013, approaching 8 years old, unexciting and slow but does the job. Wife has no plans to change it, it's still under Vauxhall's 'Lifetime' Warranty and is well looked after. 46k miles so far.
> 
> Gratuitous pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to see how you get on the Car Chem All In One polish as I have that too.
> 
> Anyway, in other news - I managed to give the car a quick wash in between the torrential downpours and hailstones. I'm afraid the Hydro didn't hold up well at all.
> 
> Quick pic Hydro on the left side of bonnet, Diamonbrite on right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even sheeting as the water just sat there, see below where the left side is holding onto the water whereas the right is almost dry! This was a while after I'd stopped rinsing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity, as it looks great after application. Will definitely be summer or door shuts only. Unless anyone has an idea of what it could be mixed with?


From having a quick look its the car chem equivalent of their quick detailer which have used and have quite a bit of. Its a few weeks protection at best and the gloss is poor. Ideal for door shuts but that's about its limit

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

Del-GTi said:


> That sounds exactly the way we are with my wife's Astra - bought brand new in 2013, approaching 8 years old, unexciting and slow but does the job. Wife has no plans to change it, it's still under Vauxhall's 'Lifetime' Warranty and is well looked after. 46k miles so far.
> 
> Gratuitous pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to see how you get on the Car Chem All In One polish as I have that too.


Looks good! You can tell it's looked after, it's a Vauxhall that hasn't turned pink 

I used to be a member of a couple of Vauxhall clubs back in the early 2000s and so many people had issues back then with Vauxhall Flame Red (or Flame Pink as it became affectionately known as  )

When I get round to giving the Stepway a dose of the All-in-one I'll post up the results for you to see


----------



## Del-GTi

Cheers.

Power Red was the new red (free colour) available on the Astra when we bought it. Think it’s a two-coat solid colour so haven’t had any issues, but as you say it’s well looked after!


----------



## SteveW

Thought I'd post up a couple of pics of the Stepway after applying some of the All-In-One polish last week while I was off work.

Also, this video might interest you Del-GTi - this is the water behaviour on the Stepway just over a month after The Hydropel being applied. This was the first wash since application, and this was after the final rinse after Car-Chem Pre Soak+ Snow Foam and AG UHD Shampoo. Don't forget, the Hydropel is pretty much the only protection that it has at this point, not been polished/waxed for well over a year:-






I don't think that's too bad after a month of being on the car - especially for the price. I'd probably stick to using Polar Seal if I'm honest, mainly just because it's so easy and the results are brilliant - but I won't be wasting the Hydropel and will use it up on the Stepway and my parents' cars 

On to the All-In-One polish.....

After reading about this I guess it's similar to Autoglym's Ultra Deep Shine in that it's a mild polish that also contains some wax? It's similar in its application too, and I found it quite tough to remove - as I did when I used to use Ultra Deep Shine, which is why I went back to SRP as it's so easy to apply and remove. The CC All-in-One is a decent enough product though I think and the end result was satisfying. In a way the pictures don't do it justice. In the right light the car looks as good as it did (if not better, according to Mrs SteveW) when it left the dealership brand new.....


----------



## Del-GTi

Nice deep looking shine from the all-in-once polish! Looks very glossy. Will definitely be giving that a try at some point. Dacia looks like a new car!!

That Hydropel looks like it's still repelling water very well. I've not managed to get a shot of it from my dad yet.

What I did do though was to try another couple of products from the same company: Car-Chem Hydrocoat Hybrid vs VP Skin. Had these in the garage so thought it was worth seeing how they compare with the Hydro.



















Skin just edges it for beading I think. It's hard to see from the reflections in the pic but HH is on the left of bonnet and Skin on right. Both give a similar finish but Skin is quicker to apply if outside.

Pointless comparison really and doesn't really mean anything but I enjoy trying different products.

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## SteveW

That's half the fun, trying out different product for no real reason other than "just because" :lol:

After I took the pics of the Stepway I did apply another coat of Hydropel to it to give it some extra protection until its next wash when it'll probably get Polar Sealed.

The only product I've not been particularly impressed with in my mystery boxes was the VP Super Slick tyre dressing. Just didin't seem to make much difference to the look of my tyres when I tried it. Although that can be used on external trim too, which I haven't tried yet, so will give that a go at some point.

It'll all get used though at some point. The Car Chem basic Glass Cleaner I've got has been moved indoors and gets used on the house windows and the shower screens & mirrors etc.


----------



## SarahAnn

I'm interested to hear what you think of Skin. I nearly bought some the other day but have loads of stuff and stopped myself.
Interested to hear your thoughts on it when you've tried it.


----------



## Del-GTi

I like Skin. It’s easy to apply, smells great, beads well and leaves a nice glossy shine. Can’t really comment on longevity but it lasted longer than Hydro. 

Will be a few weeks before car will be washed again so will see how it holds up.


----------

